# "Funs Puzzle" 方是(fangshi) new 3x3



## funs puzzle (Jan 31, 2013)

This is a new Cube of co-designed by me and Mr.HN , glad to cause everyone's attention and discussion, the name of the new Cube finalized, the English name is "Funs Puzzle", the Chinese name of “方是”, the new Cube is expected to be in mass production in March and meet with you, I hope a lot of support!My English is not good, by Google translate and modify, if instructions unclear please forgive me!Thank you!

(The Designer:CZRui+HN)
Here is the video：

[youku]XNTA4NjQ1MzA4.html[/youku]


----------



## izovire (Jan 31, 2013)

I would be willing to pay extra for a prototype if possible. I have 2,500 youtube subscribers.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: The new cube of 3x3*

你是陈先生？我在HN的帖子里见到到他提过一款比较有潜力的魔方，难道就是这个叫做"方是"的魔方？
Translate:Are you Mr.Chen?The cube Fangshi is what HN mentioned in his post?
HN's original post here:
http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=95139&extra&page=1


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 31, 2013)

aha, so this is the cube that was mistaken for the panshi, looks pretty good


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 31, 2013)

I am now officially confused.. lol


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Jan 31, 2013)

When will the puzzle be released?


----------



## mati1242 (Jan 31, 2013)

Pretty amazing design - kinda similar to Dayan.
I need to save some money because there are a lot of new cubes coming out 
Can't wait for this cube and PanShi - wondering which one will be better.


----------



## funs puzzle (Jan 31, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> 你是陈先生？我在HN的帖子里见到到他提过一款比较有潜力的魔方，难道就是这个叫做"方是"的魔方？
> Translate:Are you Mr.Chen?The cube Fangshi is what HN mentioned in his post?
> HN's original post here:
> http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=95139&extra&page=1



是的，呵呵。。。恰是由于在另外一贴子中看到你对这魔方的讨论，才让我兴起了发布这个贴子的念头。谢谢你的支持！


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jan 31, 2013)

^ "Yes, huh, huh. . . Just see in another post you discussed this cube, before the rise of the idea to publish this post. Thank you for your support!"


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Feb 1, 2013)

*Re: The new cube of 3x3*



funs puzzle said:


> 是的，呵呵。。。恰是由于在另外一贴子中看到你对这魔方的讨论，才让我兴起了发布这个贴子的念头。谢谢你的支持！



哈哈好的，原来如此，希望方是做出让大家满意的产品

Translate:Great job,wish Funs Puzzle can make good product for us


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 1, 2013)

您好，

我开了一个美国魔方公司。 我们很想在美国卖你的新“方是”魔方。我们能不能从你们公司卖几个样品？我们可以在美国给你们 展示。

Thank you!


----------



## CC (Feb 1, 2013)

不错哦 容错很好的样子


----------



## SmallCuber (Feb 1, 2013)

Maybe its a kind of nice speeding cubes. 不错的样子。


----------



## Veerexx (Feb 1, 2013)

I seriously cannot wait to get my hands onto this cube. It looks really sweet


----------



## emolover (Feb 1, 2013)

To me it looks like it is going to feel like the type C cubes.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Feb 1, 2013)

emolover said:


> To me it looks like it is going to feel like the type C cubes.



yes,one of the designer of FangShi whose name is Mr.HN is also the designer of Type C


----------



## bobthebuilder (Feb 1, 2013)

funs puzzle said:


> This is a new Cube of co-designed by me and Mr.HN , glad to cause everyone's attention and discussion, the name of the new Cube finalized, the English name is "Funs Puzzle", the Chinese name of “方是(fangshi)”, the new Cube is expected to be in mass production in March and meet with you, I hope a lot of support!My English is not good, by Google translate and modify, if instructions unclear please forgive me!Thank you!
> View attachment 2621
> (The Designer:CZRui+HN)
> Here is the video：
> [video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTA4NjQ1MzA4.html[/video]



方先生 - 您好 。我是BOB。。。
您觉得您的“方是”跟“圣手”或“大雁（风）” 的3阶比起来怎么样？有什么独特的卖点？
可以说说来听吗？
因为现在我的客户在新加坡都习惯了这两个魔方。


----------



## o2gulo (Feb 1, 2013)

It kinda resembles the Type C, but I'm gonna get one. Damn my wallet is deflating lol


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Feb 1, 2013)

以英文为主的网站里既然还可以看到这么多汉字，好难得哦。


----------



## antoineccantin (Feb 1, 2013)

To me, it looks just like the V-cube patent, but rounded a bit.


----------



## funs puzzle (Feb 1, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> 您好，
> 
> 我开了一个美国魔方公司。 我们很想在美国卖你的新“方是”魔方。我们能不能从你们公司卖几个样品？我们可以在美国给你们 展示。
> 
> Thank you!



Hello, of course, looking forward to cooperate with you. But now China during the Spring Festival, the manufactory has shutdown, and our products need to do some small improvements, so estimated to be the March early to give you the samples


----------



## typeman5 (Feb 1, 2013)

the core looks really weird to me... is there even room for the springs?


----------



## bobthebuilder (Feb 1, 2013)

Ooi Yan Qing said:


> 以英文为主的网站里既然还可以看到这么多汉字，好难得哦。



Well, if I wrote in Chinese, I thought it would be easier for them to comprehend.
I even wrote in BIG BLUE words in Chinese and in PM too.

Unfortunately, they did not even bother to reply. haha


----------



## funs puzzle (Feb 1, 2013)

bobthebuilder said:


> 方先生 - 您好 。我是BOB。。。
> 您觉得您的“方是”跟“圣手”或“大雁（风）” 的3阶比起来怎么样？有什么独特的卖点？
> 可以说说来听吗？
> 因为现在我的客户在新加坡都习惯了这两个魔方。



您好,呵呵，其实我姓陈。我们产品预计会在三月份出来，正式销售前我们会发放一些给魔友们评试，如果您对我们产品感兴趣的话，我想亲自试下产品，会能更清楚了解到我们产品的特点。


----------



## a small kitten (Feb 1, 2013)

> Hello, of course, looking forward to cooperate with you. But now China during the Spring Festival, the manufactory has shutdown, and our products need to do some small improvements, so estimated to be the March early to give you the samples



Sure. Do you have an email address we can use to write to you?


----------



## bobthebuilder (Feb 1, 2013)

funs puzzle said:


> 您好,呵呵，其实我姓陈。我们产品预计会在三月份出来，正式销售前我们会发放一些给魔友们评试，如果您对我们产品感兴趣的话，我想亲自试下产品，会能更清楚了解到我们产品的特点。



陈先生 - 不好意思，我还以为您姓方。哈哈。我已经发了私人讯息给您。请查看您的INBOX。
等您的答复



Rubiksfreak said:


> When will the puzzle be released?



Mass production in March according to his original post....


----------



## MarcelP (Feb 1, 2013)

This Fangshi sounds like another cube that I need to have in my collection! Good stuf!!


----------



## funs puzzle (Mar 2, 2013)

*The "Funs Puzzle" 方是(fangshi) 3x3 test of second times*

*

This is a test of second times the sample. Still no polishing temporarily. Fixed several issues before, feel have obvious improvement than the last time sample!And the official version we will use bearing the new design. The following is the structure details of the photo, and first revealed the assembly mode of the Rubik's cube.We have shot a video about the assembly and disassembly.*




[video]http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XNTIxMDgzMDQ4/v.swf[/video]


----------



## KongShou (Mar 2, 2013)

抢沙发！


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 2, 2013)

There are no pictures of the corners.


----------



## funs puzzle (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 2, 2013)

Did you even bother to watch the video?

It has corners!


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 2, 2013)

Very nice! The corners kinda resembles the WitLong/WitYou. I think


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 2, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Did you even bother to watch the video?
> 
> It has corners!


I just pointed out that there were two pictures (almost identical) that showed edges, but none that showed the corners.


----------



## EMI (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks good. The video is a bit useless though as I expected to see the cube in action


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 2, 2013)

Very interesting build up alright.

WANTTT


----------



## ncube (Mar 2, 2013)

I want to see a demo. it looks so nice!


----------



## applemobile (Mar 2, 2013)

Shut up and take my money.


----------



## funs puzzle (Mar 2, 2013)

There is picture of the corners.
http://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q690/funspuzzle/IMG_0026_zpsef851726.jpg


----------



## Schmidt (Mar 2, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 2, 2013)

Complicated design... can't wait to see reviews on this!


----------



## funs puzzle (Mar 2, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> Complicated design... can't wait to see reviews on this!



You will not be disappointed


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 2, 2013)

Any clue on when the official version comes out and when we can buy it?


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 2, 2013)

I think I'm more excited about this cube than PanShi.

I would love to see performance of this cube in speedsolve in the literal sense of the word


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 2, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> I think I'm more excited about this cube than PanShi


Why?


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 2, 2013)

Because after all of the videos of prototypes I've seen (Yeah I know it's not the final version) I think this cube is "clunky" as CamCuber said in his video. From myself I can tell it's "blocky" and little "catchy". I don't know what to think about it.

Maybe my opinion will change after seeing some official version reviews by some fast people.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Mar 2, 2013)

Reminds me of the new Dayan + MF8 4x4 design.

Lots of room in the middle of the core compared to other 3x3's. Not sure what to expect of that.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Mar 2, 2013)

Tong Haiwu said:


> yes,one of the designer of FangShi whose name is Mr.HN is also the designer of Type C



Is that You YuChun?


----------



## ncube (Mar 2, 2013)

Well cyoubx, I think you should be flattered that your design is available to the public, and that companies took notice of it.


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 2, 2013)

ncube said:


> Well cyoubx, I think you should be flattered that your design is available to the public, and that companies took notice of it.



IF what I'm claiming is true, it's sort of a backhanded compliment. "Flattered" wouldn't be the word I would use.

^That "IF" is important though.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 2, 2013)

ncube said:


> Well cyoubx, I think you should be flattered that your design is available to the public, and that companies took notice of it.


You're saying he should be flattered that someone stole his idea and is making money off it without giving him any credit? How could you possibly be so dense as to consider theft a GOOD thing?

Edit: I'd just like to say that I don't actually have enough info to know if the claims are true, but it's still ridiculous to say someone ought to be happy for having his idea stolen.


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 2, 2013)

: O
I would really get pissed of if someone will stole my patent, and made it as own...
This is really unfair.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 2, 2013)

Then do something.

You can complain here, but it will do NOTHING toward your claim unfortunately. You should lay complaint at the address of Panshi and Fangshi. Or even contact Calvin and utter your grievances there, even though he probably cannot do much about it.


I am fairly straight forward about these issues: DO something. It'd be nice to at least get an email back or something.

Also it is entirely possible for two or three people to come out with the same design ideas. There are only so many ways to design a cube after all, and considering it is the same as with clothes; they trend.. many will go towards the same idea, which happened to be very similar to yours.


Not downgrading your design, but it just strikes me that I don't see a "I did something about this" in there.


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 2, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Not downgrading your design, but it just strikes me that I don't see a "I did something about this" in there.



I think you missed the point then. The point was for me to "grieve."

Nothing anyone did was illegal. Morally unjust? Maybe. But nothing more. There's not a whole lot I can do.

By posting here, hopefully some people can know my side of the story because that's all that really matters to me. I don't care for "money or fame." The hope is that there will some people in the community who understand this story and that will be good enough for me.

And perhaps you shouldn't judge me so quickly. I emailed Calvin after the post. I'm still waiting for his reply. 

But again, the point of my post wasn't to show that I *did something* about the situation, it was to show that *there IS* a situation in the first place. There's a rather important difference between the two.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 2, 2013)

Well you DID something.. didn't see it in the first post and I couldn't smell you mailed you know.

Don't get me wrong I am not downing you or anything, I'd be miffed as well. It just struck me as odd as I would have immediately jumped on them big time.

Too bad you cannot prove anything.. but the fact that Calvin sent the files is wrong IMHO. There was no chance of patent infringement as there was never a patent to begin with so no need to send those files on to elsewhere.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 3, 2013)

I agree with the poster who said you should feel some sense of pride to have elements of your design used (I think they actually said flattered but I wouldn't put it that way). You didn't protect your design and morally right or wrong doesn't count for much in business, especially in China. Even if you did patent your design that wouldn't count for much in China. You've said your piece and the best you can get out of this would be community recognition of the influence you had on potentially a majorly successful cube.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 3, 2013)

Wondering.. why did your cube not make it to be produced? Because of that nonsense (in my eyes) claim from Dayan?

Maybe put it up on shapeways and sell from there then?


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Wondering.. why did your cube not make it to be produced? Because of that nonsense (in my eyes) claim from Dayan?
> 
> Maybe put it up on shapeways and sell from there then?



Exactly because of that. That claim still baffles me. Of ALL things that could have been circled, that made the least sense to me.

And it is on Shapeways 

There are two prototypes (that I know of) in existence. Calvin has/had (I'm not sure which) one and I have the other.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 3, 2013)

Regarding Dayan's infringement claim, the fact they made it doesn't mean it's valid. It's likely just a territorial stake saying that if you want to be in that business, you'll need the legal muscle as well as nice designs. Most product businesses involve some equilibrium of patent claims and licenses between competitors. It's not all about keeping your designs for yourself, it's about building a position of competitive strength.


----------



## yockee (Mar 3, 2013)

I feel bad I originally suggested for you to try and sell this through Dayan. I figured it could've been like what they did with the Lun Hui. Whoever created it (not Bao) sold it through Dayan and now makes money.


----------



## funs puzzle (Mar 3, 2013)

郑重声明：

1.方是魔方3X3本人最早设计于2012年中，并于2012年10月份开模，由于角块装配设计问题和模具的精度欠缺，导致产品第一次失败。搁置两个月，witeden的设计师关先生（HN）提供了一种很好的角块装配方案，也是现在你们看到的这样，修改了一些小问题之后并重新开了模具。在新模具测试阶段我们依然没有对外透露一切关于这款产品的消息，直到大雁盘石的出现，我们发现在角块凸起轨道这一设计上面，这两款魔方有一定的相似，于是为了不让大家误会以为我们抄袭了大雁6盘石，我们才迫不得已提前公布了方是3X3的结构。

2.这款魔方是我和关先生（HN）的原创作品，我从未在任何地方看到过其他人类似的设计并抄袭，也完全没有这个必要。魔方设计有些地方大家容易想到一起，特别是3X3，这可能会引起双方不快，但这也的确是事实，这在MF8的设计版块里也是很常见的事情。而且我们的设计是具体化的，包括每一个零件都用心设计过，在保持性能卓越的前提下针对开模生产进行了精心的优化，而不是给出一个粗糙的框架就宣传所有人都在抄袭自己。


----------



## sushushu (Mar 3, 2013)

I think your design looks like Vcube design espcieally the center pieces.But I have to say the edge pieces is almost the same with panshi.So i think it is possibity that dayan take your design.I have some idea to make dayan cube better.After I know about this problem that dayan mey copy others design ,I think I should think it more about exchange the idea of design.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 3, 2013)

funs puzzle said:


> 郑重声明：
> 
> 1.方是魔方3X3本人最早设计于2012年中，并于2012年10月份开模，由于角块装配设计问题和模具的精度欠缺，导致产品第一次失败。搁置两个月，witeden的设计师关先生（HN）提供了一种很好的角块装配方案，也是现在你们看到的这样，修改了一些小问题之后并重新开了模具。在新模具测试阶段我们依然没有对外透露一切关于这款产品的消息，直到大雁盘石的出现，我们发现在角块凸起轨道这一设计上面，这两款魔方有一定的相似，于是为了不让大家误会以为我们抄袭了大雁6盘石，我们才迫不得已提前公布了方是3X3的结构。
> 
> 2.这款魔方是我和关先生（HN）的原创作品，我从未在任何地方看到过其他人类似的设计并抄袭，也完全没有这个必要。魔方设计有些地方大家容易想到一起，特别是3X3，这可能会引起双方不快，但这也的确是事实，这在MF8的设计版块里也是很常见的事情。而且我们的设计是具体化的，包括每一个零件都用心设计过，在保持性能卓越的前提下针对开模生产进行了精心的优化，而不是给出一个粗糙的框架就宣传所有人都在抄袭自己。


Google translate as we have nothing better just yet:

Solemnly declare:

1 square Cube 3X3 himself in the first design in 2012, the mold was opened in October 2012, due to the lack of corner block assembly design and precision mold cause the product to fail the first time. Shelved two months, witeden designers Mr. Kwan (HN) provides a good corner block assembly, but also so now you see, modify some small problems and re-open the mold. We still have not disclosed the testing phase of the new mold all the news about this product until the emergence of the geese Panshi, we found the track this design above block diagonal projection Both Cube have a certain similarity, so in order to prevent people misled into thinking that we plagiarism Dayan 6 Panshi before, we have no alternative but to advance publication square 3X 3 structure.

This Rubik's Cube is the original work of Mr. Kwan (HN), I have never seen in any place other human-like design and plagiarism, not necessary. Cube design some places easy to think with special 3X3, which may cause the two sides unhappy, but this is true, it is also a very common thing in the MF8 the design forum where. And our design is embodied, including each part carefully designed, carefully optimized premise of performance for mold production, rather than give a rough framework publicity all plagiarism themselves.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 3, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> And it is on Shapeways


I must be blind, cannot find it. 

Can you link us to it?


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 3, 2013)

funs puzzle said:


> 郑重声明：
> 
> 1.方是魔方3X3本人最早设计于2012年中，并于2012年10月份开模，由于角块装配设计问题和模具的精度欠缺，导致产品第一次失败。搁置两个月，witeden的设计师关先生（HN）提供了一种很好的角块装配方案，也是现在你们看到的这样，修改了一些小问题之后并重新开了模具。在新模具测试阶段我们依然没有对外透露一切关于这款产品的消息，直到大雁盘石的出现，我们发现在角块凸起轨道这一设计上面，这两款魔方有一定的相似，于是为了不让大家误会以为我们抄袭了大雁6盘石，我们才迫不得已提前公布了方是3X3的结构。
> 
> 2.这款魔方是我和关先生（HN）的原创作品，我从未在任何地方看到过其他人类似的设计并抄袭，也完全没有这个必要。魔方设计有些地方大家容易想到一起，特别是3X3，这可能会引起双方不快，但这也的确是事实，这在MF8的设计版块里也是很常见的事情。而且我们的设计是具体化的，包括每一个零件都用心设计过，在保持性能卓越的前提下针对开模生产进行了精心的优化，而不是给出一个粗糙的框架就宣传所有人都在抄袭自己。



Thanks for clarifying! I think I know what happened now 
After sending some emails things are starting to make sense. Don't worry, I won't cause anymore trouble.

Good luck with the cube! It's a fantastic design. I know.

I've got some biomaterials to study. Peace out.


----------



## samchoochiu (Mar 3, 2013)

funs puzzle said:


> 郑重声明：
> 
> 1.方是魔方3X3本人最早设计于2012年中，并于2012年10月份开模，由于角块装配设计问题和模具的精度欠缺，导致产品第一次失败。搁置两个月，witeden的设计师关先生（HN）提供了一种很好的角块装配方案，也是现在你们看到的这样，修改了一些小问题之后并重新开了模具。在新模具测试阶段我们依然没有对外透露一切关于这款产品的消息，直到大雁盘石的出现，我们发现在角块凸起轨道这一设计上面，这两款魔方有一定的相似，于是为了不让大家误会以为我们抄袭了大雁6盘石，我们才迫不得已提前公布了方是3X3的结构。
> 
> 2.这款魔方是我和关先生（HN）的原创作品，我从未在任何地方看到过其他人类似的设计并抄袭，也完全没有这个必要。魔方设计有些地方大家容易想到一起，特别是3X3，这可能会引起双方不快，但这也的确是事实，这在MF8的设计版块里也是很常见的事情。而且我们的设计是具体化的，包括每一个零件都用心设计过，在保持性能卓越的前提下针对开模生产进行了精心的优化，而不是给出一个粗糙的框架就宣传所有人都在抄袭自己。



My translation should be easy for English readers while somewhat accurate to the OP, though it was harder to do than I had anticipated. 

"1. I first began to design this cube in mid 2012 and started to make the molds in October of the same year. My original design proved to be unsuccessful due to my corner design and my project was delayed 2 months. Thankfully Mr.Kwan of Witeden was able to provide a better design for the corner pieces and what you see now is our combined work. We chose to keep our finished product confidential but it was not until we first saw the design of the Dayan VI PanShi and saw how similar it was to the FunShi that we decided to disclose our work." (To reiterate: this is a response to make themselves not look like the one who "knocked-off" the PanShi)

"2. This design of this puzzle is solely from me and Mr. Kwan, we have not seen any design like ours prior so we had no influence. 3x3 puzzles overlap very easily in terms of design making both sides* displeased and that is the inevitable reality. MF8 faces the exact same problem. Witeden is very attentive of its products, making sure that all of its products are original to the best of the company's ability."
*both sides are presumably Mr. Kwan and Mr. Bao


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks really good. Can't wait to see what wonders it does.


----------



## calvinfan (Mar 3, 2013)

cyoubx said:


> Thanks for clarifying! I think I know what happened now
> After sending some emails things are starting to make sense. Don't worry, I won't cause anymore trouble.
> 
> Good luck with the cube! It's a fantastic design. I know.
> ...



Sorry for this mess !
相信帖中說的Calvin 是我罷, 突然出名了. 
Thanks, I was suddenly become famous !
我什麼時候, 把設計圖 給了別人 ! 
When did I pass the drawing to othes ?! 
話說, 那個外國小朋友, 給了我一個3階設計圖及一個3D 樣版. 參考了大雁專利後, 我便回復他說, 他的設計侵犯了大雁3階的專利, 不能生產.
Albert [cyoubx], yes, you had passed me the drawings and 3D shapeways sample.
But, after studied the patent of dayan cubes, your design is like mod dayan cubes, same way to split the edges and corners, also infringe 2 dayan patented features, the circled parts. 
另外, 方士魔方的陳生, 他在魔方吧 發帖宣布 方士魔方後, 我才認識他, 更不用說 給他什麼設計圖 才能生產方士魔方 的說法了.
Besides, I knew the designer, Mr. Chan, of Fongshi cube after his new puzzle (fangshi) post on China mf8 forum in Feb 2013.
How your design can be used by him ?!
是誤會罷, 我跟他說清楚. 浪費大家的時間, 不好意思. 
Sorry for this mis-understanding. Albert [cyoubx], I hope that I have spoke to you clearly in the emails.
And, sorry to waste us much time.
http://bbs.mf8-china.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=95741&extra=&page=3



cyoubx said:


> ...
> And perhaps you shouldn't judge me so quickly. *I emailed Calvin after the post.* I'm still waiting for his reply.
> ...


Albert, why you made the serious claims before emailed and asked me. You are now hurting the reputation of 3 parties, me (Now Store), Mr. Dayan(Dayan cube) and Mr. Chan (Fanyshi cube).
Please be mature, do only after asking and clarifing next time ! Million thanks.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 3, 2013)

Honestly.. I would SO much appreciate it if people wrote in English along with the Chinese? I keep having to grab google translate now. If I started to type out in Dutch on this forum folks would complain I am sure.

Please can you all keep in mind we have many languages here but mainly English? Thanks 

(no I am not a mod, just someone who can't read Chinese lol)

Oh wait.. only NOW I see it IS translated.

>.< Must not fiddle with gigaminx so much before posting. Brain still tied in knot lol Sorry!


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 3, 2013)

Just to clear things up:

I'd like to publicly apologize for making a big deal out of nothing. I caused a lot of trouble and I'm sorry for that.

However, I also want to point out that I NEVER said what I claimed was fact. I simply pointed out vast similarities that in the end were just coincidences.

From my perspective, I don't think it was out of line. But continuing the drama was. So I'm sorry.

I still have questions unanswered but for the sake of keeping things civil, I'm going to forgo them. I'd rather not waste anymore of my time or the time of the people I've affected over a plastic toy so I'll take the shorter end of the stick on this one.


Again, sorry everyone.


----------



## samchoochiu (Mar 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Honestly.. I would SO much appreciate it if people wrote in English along with the Chinese? I keep having to grab google translate now. If I started to type out in Dutch on this forum folks would complain I am sure.
> 
> Please can you all keep in mind we have many languages here but mainly English? Thanks
> 
> ...



That's a lot to ask for if the person cannot speak English :/


----------



## qqwref (Mar 3, 2013)

Considering this is an English-language forum, though, almost everyone here does (and the vast majority probably can't speak any given *other* language). It would be more considerate if people would at least run whatever they're saying through an online translator.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Mar 4, 2013)

qqwref said:


> Considering this is an English-language forum, though, almost everyone here does (and the vast majority probably can't speak any given *other* language). It would be more considerate if people would at least run whatever they're saying through an online translator.



Although I am a Chinese,I love view this forum because there are so many things I have never heard in madarian cube forum.And then I can practise my english at the same time


----------



## o2gulo (Mar 5, 2013)

http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=da409e22-9e8d-46b7-b863-31b98097d87b


FangShi Funs puzzle 3x3 preorder available!


----------



## arvind1999 (Mar 5, 2013)

Getting this for sure. Heard from a friend that Calvin of Hknowstore said that it feels a lot like a Zhanchi!


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 6, 2013)

Someone know when they will send the cubes ?


----------



## calvinfan (Mar 6, 2013)

Fangshi Shuang Ren Cube Prototype Youtube Review (@HK Now Store) 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBQ22FVOYsc


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey Calvinfan.. a question: pre-orders are black cubes ONLY, right?


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 6, 2013)

Hope this comes out soon!


----------



## calvinfan (Mar 6, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Hey Calvinfan.. a question: pre-orders are black cubes ONLY, right?


and also white , see NEW Arrival.
The stock will be available about 2 weeks if no delay. Then, we can post the pre-orders.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

Ahhhh ok.
http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...8a03&cid=54295279-73cf-4e41-bf41-7c5df4ab1ff8 <-- straight link to the white one 
And pre-ordering


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 6, 2013)

That... is really, really, expensive
I don't preorder, but I'm looking forward to some reviews! (as always)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 6, 2013)

I am willing to pay a bit more for something unique.

It also helps to keep your eyes closed when you press the PAY button once you get to PayPal.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 6, 2013)

or to tell someone you know and trust very much to order it for you


----------



## Gordon (Mar 7, 2013)

Annnnd it's preordered....

Even if I told myself not to order any cubes until all open orders are arrived...


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 7, 2013)

I think I need a black and white one too... But I wait for your (Kattenvriendin and Gordons) reviews


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 7, 2013)

LOL you know that I will be blatantly honest


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah I know.  Are there any reviews by CrazyBadCuber and PuzzleAddiction guy allready? I would love to hear a good english review. My guess is that this cube is going to be better than the Panshi.


----------



## izovire (Mar 7, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yeah I know.  Are there any reviews by CrazyBadCuber and PuzzleAddiction guy allready? I would love to hear a good english review. My guess is that this cube is going to be better than the Panshi.



I will be reviewing a prototype early next week.  I'm pretty sure CBC might do a review too. 

They say it's as good as a Zhanchi. The different pieces look like they'd be annoying to put together.


----------



## Tong Haiwu (Mar 7, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yeah I know.  Are there any reviews by CrazyBadCuber and PuzzleAddiction guy allready? I would love to hear a good english review. My guess is that this cube is going to be better than the Panshi.



My Fangshi is on the way.I think I can make a review this weekend.But I am not good at english


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 7, 2013)

izovire said:


> I will be reviewing a prototype early next week.  I'm pretty sure CBC might do a review too.
> 
> They say it's as good as a Zhanchi. The different pieces look like they'd be annoying to put together.


Great! I am looking forward to it.



Tong Haiwu said:


> My Fangshi is on the way.I think I can make a review this weekend.But I am not good at english



I do not mind. I am not a native English speaker as well


----------



## TandborsteN (Mar 7, 2013)

Just pre-ordered it! :-D


----------



## KongShou (Mar 7, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Honestly.. I would SO much appreciate it if people wrote in English along with the Chinese? I keep having to grab google translate now. If I started to type out in Dutch on this forum folks would complain I am sure.
> 
> Please can you all keep in mind we have many languages here but mainly English? Thanks
> 
> ...



just ask me nicely and ill translate anything


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm more excited about this cube, than the PanShi.
I will wait to see a preview video of this cube to see how it performs.
The thing that I'm most worried of are the lock-ups and catches.

If it won't lock up I will definietely get this over the PanShi ;]


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, the panshi definitely looks like it's not as good as the zhanchi from what I've seen, but this, seems awesome...
Hope it's one of those cubes that doesn't pop even w/o torpedoes
(or maybe they'll add them in later? idk)


----------



## Kaozty (Mar 10, 2013)

ok, here is the true story,
the one who ever first made a design of Fangshi Shuang Ren, cyoubx CX3-1, or Dayan Panshi looking 3x3x3 is ME!
here is the link to my design,
I started designing this 3 years ago.

back to topic,
I tried panshi, they are not that good, not better than lingyun, zhanchi, and guhong in my opinion,
hope to try Shuang Ren someday in the future.


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 17, 2013)

crazybadcuber has a first impressions video up, he got a prototype:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbmORd5tKEc

And yeah, Kaotzy, your design was definitely copied by them, you should go file a lawsuit! LOL


----------



## littlewing1208 (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok I'm confused. Is Fangshi the brand and ShuangRen the model? If so maybe the two threads about the same puzzle in this forum should be merged?


----------



## kunparekh18 (Mar 17, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> Ok I'm confused. Is Fangshi the brand and ShuangRen the model? If so maybe the two threads about the same puzzle in this forum should be merged?



Yes, Yes.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 17, 2013)

Funs Puzzle (FangShi) = the brand name (like Dayan)
ShuangRen = the model name (like Zhanchi)


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 17, 2013)

They need a better English brand name, they should just keep it at FangShi.
Never heard anything as stupid as "Funs Puzzle" before for such a good cube

EDIT: I meant brand


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 17, 2013)

Pop test!








I have commented and asked what happens if he loosens the cube. The tension factor being different per person after all.


Oh I got a reply already: "my tension is pretty loose already. I prefer loose tensions but not a lot of cubes can handle it without popping."


----------



## KongShou (Mar 17, 2013)

Kaozty said:


> ok, here is the true story,
> the one who ever first made a design of Fangshi Shuang Ren, cyoubx CX3-1, or Dayan Panshi looking 3x3x3 is ME!
> here is the link to my design,
> I started designing this 3 years ago.
> ...



not another guy claiming that everyone nicked their design... sigh...

in that case i have designed it before you cos i said so. sorry but this is getting on my nerves. stop saying everyone nicked ur design cos all of you are ripping of erno rubik's design

ok i just saw you amazingly genuine legit copyrighted original masterpiece design and i have to admit it does look like everyone copied ur design, even erno rubik who time traveled just to copy ur design.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 17, 2013)

KongShou: And I get tired of folks who don't read a thread where everything you whine about is explained 


Edit: I see you read back. Good


----------



## TP (Mar 17, 2013)

I think Kaozty is joking.


----------



## EMI (Mar 17, 2013)

TP said:


> I think Kaozty is joking.




I don't think so.


----------



## O Great Fox (Mar 18, 2013)

EMI said:


> I don't think so.



I think you're joking.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 18, 2013)

O Great Fox said:


> I think you're joking.



I don't think so.


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 18, 2013)

Apparently this is going to be the next Zhanchi? (CrazyBadCuber's opinion). I will definitely have to buy a black and white twin pack to test this out!
EDIT: Does anyone know of anywhere that I can buy this besides on the hknowstore website? It is not too important, but it would be nice to know before I pre-order 2 from there


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 18, 2013)

I contacted the store and asked when they will be shipped out and they replied:

_We shall have them around 2 weeks if no delay.

Then, we shall start to post the pre-orders. Thanks._


----------



## Veerexx (Mar 18, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I contacted the store and asked when they will be shipped out and they replied:
> 
> _We shall have them around 2 weeks if no delay.
> 
> Then, we shall start to post the pre-orders. Thanks._


Thanks for doing this and posting it  I was going to do this when I got home from college in a few hours, but you have done this ^_^ So thanks a bunch :3


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 18, 2013)

You're welcome. Yeah I was one of the first to receive a tracking nr and I got tired of waiting lol


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 18, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I contacted the store and asked when they will be shipped out and they replied:
> 
> _We shall have them around 2 weeks if no delay.
> 
> Then, we shall start to post the pre-orders. Thanks._



I asked Calvin 8 days ago and got the same reply then. So my guess is that they do not know when the cubes will be shipped.


----------



## Applecow (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## mati1242 (Mar 18, 2013)

*Odp: "Funs Puzzle" 方是(fangshi) new 3x3*

I want this cube so much 

Wysyłane z mojego GT-I8160 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## PedroSabioni (Mar 19, 2013)

From what I've seen on CrazyBadCuber's videos, this puzzle is amazing! I've pre-ordered one, hope it doesn't take too much to arrive


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 19, 2013)

And I hope they don't screw up the first batch or whatever like the panshi 
although given the design doesn't really have retarded thin parts/ corners split into thirds, I don't think it would snap anywhere anyway
I love this design


----------



## mati1242 (Mar 19, 2013)

*Odp: "Funs Puzzle" 方是(fangshi) new 3x3*

I hope that the final version will be as good or better than prototype, but not worse  


Wysyłane z mojego GT-I8160 za pomocą Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 20, 2013)

It's likely taking longer to WAIT for it to get shipped than the actual shipping time lol


----------



## Bestsimple (Mar 20, 2013)

I get the feeling that cbc regards this cube very highly.


----------



## CY (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm not gonna pre-order it, will just order directly from taobao or a chinese retailer, meaning that I will be one of the first people to get it!!! (unless this cube is copyrighted by dayan -->like fangcun, but I have contacted some retailers and they say they will be selling it, but they are not sure when the puzzle will arrive)


----------



## radmin (Mar 20, 2013)

I pre-ordered. It looks like a performer. 
I'm surprised by the edge design. It doesn't look like it's stickerless friendly.


----------



## InfiniCuber (Mar 20, 2013)

radmin said:


> I pre-ordered. It looks like a performer.
> I'm surprised by the edge design. It doesn't look like it's stickerless friendly.



What do you mean by stickerless friendly? :confused:


----------



## renchi11 (Mar 20, 2013)

He means that you cant make this cube by individually painting each piece in different color plastic, since the part of the edge and the corner where the stickers go is one piece


----------



## stensgaard (Mar 20, 2013)

by not "stickerless friendly" I guess he's referring to the fact that the corner is capped with a single piece of plastic, so I don't see how they could easily make that 3 different colors.. !?

but then again, if they managed to do it, they could keep all the inner parts black (or white) and the cube would be competition legal ???


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Mar 20, 2013)

DianSheng does this. Just paints stickers on.


----------



## Zeotor (Mar 20, 2013)

Pre-orders are up now on Puzzle Addicitions and 51morefun. The 51morefun pages states the following.


51morefun said:


> The final products will be available in about 10 days(from March 21).


----------



## CarlBrannen (Mar 20, 2013)

I ordered three. I don't like stickers and will paint them. I got an airbrush from Harbor Freight a few months ago and I bet that I'll get some decent jobs out of it.


----------



## uniacto (Mar 20, 2013)

I've resisted the temptation so far. I can surely last a few more weeks before ordering this cube (I'm putting myself on a budget, lol).


----------



## Lchu613 (Mar 21, 2013)

I wonder how the price will compare on puzzleaddictions when I add on shipping...


----------



## PedroSabioni (Apr 8, 2013)

Does anyone know if hknowstore has received the products? I can't wait to get mine


----------



## Veerexx (Apr 8, 2013)

PedroSabioni said:


> Does anyone know if hknowstore has received the products? I can't wait to get mine



They have emailed me saying they are receiving them on the 15th.


----------



## renchi11 (Apr 8, 2013)

Well i guess ill just have to use my crappy cubes for a while longer


----------



## PedroSabioni (Apr 8, 2013)

That's sad, I'll go to my first competition on the 13th. I have my GuHong V2, but, for what i've seen, this might be better. Thanks for the information (=


----------



## uniacto (Apr 8, 2013)

PedroSabioni said:


> That's sad, I'll go to my first competition on the 13th. I have my GuHong V2, but, for what i've seen, this might be better. Thanks for the information (=



Unless you're moving from a rubiks brand to a speedcube, I don't think that buying a new type of cube will affect your times at all. A Guhong is a good cube for anyone.


----------



## PedroSabioni (Apr 9, 2013)

You're totally right. In fact, I think my times would slow down at the first moment. The problem with my GuHong is that the red side keeps "unscrewing", so I have to tension it after 5 solves, or the cube just explodes )=


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 9, 2013)

...You need a new core


----------



## PedroSabioni (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for the information! I'll buy a new one the next time I order something


----------



## Alex Rubik (Apr 10, 2013)

still using my Guhong2.but i'd like to try fangshi


----------



## CarlBrannen (Apr 10, 2013)

PedroSabioni said:


> You're totally right. In fact, I think my times would slow down at the first moment. The problem with my GuHong is that the red side keeps "unscrewing", so I have to tension it after 5 solves, or the cube just explodes )=



I had this problem on a big cube (just before a competition). Basically, to keep it from unscrewing, I had to turn the black side only clockwise. This is kind of inconvenient.

It happened because one of my screws didn't have long enough threads. But in my case the core itself was okay.

Eventually I swapped out the screw with one from a spare (7x7x7 shengshou). But for the competition, I got the thing to work by increasing the friction between the screw and the core. I put a little sliver of paper into the core hole for that particular screw.

You can by spare screw / washer / spring sets, I forget where. They're about $1 but it's better to wait until you have something else to buy so you save on shipping.


----------



## PedroSabioni (Apr 10, 2013)

I've found the sets at 51morefun.com . I'll have a competition on saturday, I think I'll just take my screwdriver with me. I'll see if the problem is with the core or with the springs. Thanks!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

icubemart has an update:

"We were informed by Funs Puzzle that the release date was going to be around mid-April. However, after a recent conversation we have discovered that the release date is going to be delayed either around one more week or to the beginning of June. This is due to a problem that has occurred to the mold of the cube."




JUNE?? I do hope they mean May.. I am starting to wonder if it will EVER reach the market at this rate.. URGH.


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lame!


----------



## funs puzzle (Apr 13, 2013)

*"Funs Puzzle" 方是(fangshi) production delay announcement*

In this first say sorry to everyone, to ensure product's performance, this had to once again put off the production . Since Chinese New Year ago announced, Funs(FangShi) 3*3 Cube "ShuangRen" caused many hobbyist's attention and support, very fortunate. Since this is my first dabble in this industry, and partner factories have not done before the experience of the Rubik's Cube, resulting many difficulties, by a few months, this day test sample also failed to achieve the desired state.
The mold modifications and adjustments, and factories without communication coordination,several parts do not have to be modified in accordance with our orders, there is some discrepancy with our expectations, that several parts of the accuracy has changed. Now we decided to re-mold these several parts-- in addition to ensure a secure,and produce a new mold.If successful, this modified several parts of the former set of molds can restore the ideal state, that after about 10 days, "ShuangRen" that is able to meet with you-- if not, need to wait for the new mold. The new mold all improve, about the June 1st.
Before had given some time of the budget to the seller, and seller are also several adjustments hobbyist delivery time, in fact, is the last resort .For the seller of the "ShuangRen" and hobbyist express our deep apologies! We really do not want a dissatisfied products are submitted to the hobbyist's hands, but also please a lot of understanding, hope you can give a little more support and understanding of our new brand!
Another before we plan to develop new 2*2 Cube will proceed as scheduled, will not shelved delayed. Thenew 2*2 Cube angular blocks will also continue to follow the the “ShuangRen” design, size have 50mm and 55mm two types, in addition to a very nice derivative products. About the Mid-June, is expected to meet with you.
--------------Translated from Google,If the expression is not clear, please forgive me!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
在此先对大家说声抱歉，为保证产品性能，此次不得不再次将产量时间推后！自年前公布产品以来，方是魔方三阶"霜刃"引起众多魔友关注与支持，深感欣幸。由于这是本人初次涉猎此行业，而合作的工厂之前也没有做魔方的经验，以致困难重重，经时数月，这两天试模的产品还未能达到理想状态。
这次模具修改和调整，因为和工厂方面沟通不到位，几个零件没有按照我们吩咐的那样修改，与我们的期望有一定差距，那几个零件的精度发生了变化。现在我们毅然决定，将这几个零件重新做模——另外为确保稳妥，同时再多开一套全新的模具。如果情况乐观，前一套模具那几个零件这次修改后能回复理想状态的话，这样大约十天后，霜刃即能与大家见面——如果不行，就需要等待新模具出来。新模具全部完善好，预计要到6月1号左右。
之前曾对销售商们多次给出预算时间，而销售商们也多次调整对魔友们的发货时间，实是情非得已，在此对各位销售商和魔友们表达我们深深的歉意！我们实在不想把一个不满意的产品交到大家手上，还请大家多多谅解，希望大家能给我们这个新的品牌多一点支持与理解！

另我们之前计划要开发新的二阶也将会按原定计划进行，不因此搁置延后。二阶的角块也将继续沿用霜刃的设计，尺寸有50mm和55mm两种，此外还有一款非常漂亮的衍生产品。预计6月中旬能与大家见面。
(本人英文不好，英文的翻译可能有很多错误，恳请英文比较好的魔友能代为修正，谢谢！)
--------------------------------------------------
Translation provided by iCubeMart (http://www.icubemart.com) Thanks!



We have been trying to fix this mold for a relatively long period of time without success. Nonetheless, we believe an answer could be found in around ten days. If this answer is not a valid solution however, we will have to resort to a completely new mold. This will force the release date back to June 1st. We, Funs Puzzle, and the manufacturer we are collaborating with are both new to the cubing industry. This might prove to be another factor that will contribute to an extended delay. Funs Puzzle's goal is to make sure that the quality of the cube is superb. We don't want to release a premature cube just for the benefit of an earlier release. To say the least, we apologize sincerely.

We also want to quickly go over our plan of creating a 2x2. The corner piece design of this 2x2 is going to be based primarily on the current design of the ShuangRen 3x3 . It's going to be available in two sizes of 50 mm and 55 mm cubes. There is also going to be another 2x2 related item released at the same time. These are estimated to be available in around mid-June.


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 13, 2013)

what </3


----------



## KongShou (Apr 13, 2013)

i translate again when i have the time.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

It made perfect sense to me. Thanks for the translation!


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 13, 2013)

Not another delay...
*groan*

loljkjkjk take your time and make a great cube!


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 13, 2013)

It's like the v-cube 4, except that they actually had a working prototype and put up a preorder.
Not very good marketing, they should give us a refund or something lol.


----------



## Zheng Zhang (Apr 13, 2013)

虽然很失望，但是方是这种负责的态度还是值得肯定和赞扬，让魔友们用上最好的魔方。对方是一直很感兴趣，刚开始说15有货，于是就预订了一枚黑色的，现在又要等，好失望好失望。支持中国魔方。支持MADE IN CHINA ,CREATED IN CHINA.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

ZHENG ZHANG said:


> 虽然很失望，但是方是这种负责的态度还是值得肯定和赞扬，让魔友们用上最好的魔方。对方是一直很感兴趣，刚开始说15有货，于是就预订了一枚黑色的，现在又要等，好失望好失望。支持中国魔方。支持MADE IN CHNIA ,CREATED IN CHINA.



Google:
Although very disappointed, but the party is responsible attitude or worthy of recognition and praise, magic faithful spend the best Cube. The other has been very interested in the beginning of the 15, so he booked a black, now have to wait so disappointed so disappointed. Support China Rubik's Cube. Support
MADE IN CHNIA ,CREATED IN CHINA.


----------



## Zheng Zhang (Apr 13, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Google:
> Although very disappointed, but the party is responsible attitude or worthy of recognition and praise, magic faithful spend the best Cube. The other has been very interested in the beginning of the 15, so he booked a black, now have to wait so disappointed so disappointed. Support China Rubik's Cube. Support
> MADE IN CHNIA ,CREATED IN CHINA.


LOL，I am a Chinese.My English is poor.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

Don't worry.. I am not English nor Chinese  Good thing we are good at puzzles.. goes for words as well lol


----------



## CY (Apr 13, 2013)

I am going to ask taobao for a refund now...
我想宁可等一下，也不要有缺陷，像第一批磐石一样。但也挺失望的。 I'd rather wait for a while than have defects in the cube, like that first batch of panshis. But I am pretty dissappointed


----------



## calvinfan (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks Mr. Chan announcement here.
Now Store apology announcement :
Sorry to for the serious delay of the shipment of the pre-orders of Fangshi(Funs) Shuang Ren cube(s).
For the pre-orders : 
1. If you pre-order Fangshi(Funs) Shuang Ren cube(s) only, we shall post the cube when in stock. And, with free calvin’s cube bag or 2ml calvin’s silicone lube (high viscosity) as thanks for your great patience.
2. If you pre-order Fangshi(Funs) Shuang Ren cube(s) with other items, we shall post you the other items in 2 days with the current tracking number and update the new tracking number of Fangshi(Funs) Shuang Ren cube(s) on STATUS of your order profile. Same, we shall post you the Fangshi(Funs) Shuang Ren cube(s) with free calvin’s cube bag or 2ml calvin’s silicone lube (high viscosity) as thanks for your great patience.
Order tracking : http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en-US/page.aspx?corpname=nowstore&i=1171
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi Calvinfan: I have pre-ordered the cube (Order ref: 033149 Order number: SO13039915)

How do I let you know I prefer the lube?

(I have a drawer full with cube bags that I don't use, so  )


edit: I emailed with this question.. seemed better


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 13, 2013)

calvinfan said:


> .. only, we shall post the cube when in stock. And, with free calvin’s cube bag or 2ml calvin’s silicone lube (high viscosity) as thanks for your great patience.



That is good stuff. I will patiently wait more for the cube. I am really looking forward to this.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

Me too! I really want it still


----------



## Neel Shah (Apr 13, 2013)

Can someone summarize all this for me... please.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 13, 2013)

Sure:

no cube yet, molds bad, wait longer

Pre-ordered from hknowstore: get free cube bag or lube bottle with your fangshi


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 13, 2013)

Well mine was ordered from 51morefun, however they have shipped out the other part of my order, so I'm not too fussed about waiting another month or two.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 14, 2013)

Well, that takes out my disappointment at the long order. I guess I'll email them saying I want the lube.
I have too many small bags that I don't use lol


----------



## iCubeTime (Apr 14, 2013)

As mentioned in our (iCubeMart's) previous blog entry, Funs Puzzle has notified us that they are delaying the release of the ShuangRen 3x3 due to a problem in the current mold. Almost immediately afterwards, Funs Puzzle posted an offical notice about the delay through the Speedsolving forum. Since mandarin is Funs Puzzle's only language, the only way of communicating the message in english was to use Google Translate. Though this is a feasible option, many important details have been overlooked or omitted. However, we are a company of bi-lingual capabilities so we felt that it was our duty to clearly translate the message of Funs Puzzle. 

To read the translation and also our offer of compensation for customers who pre-ordered the ShuangRen, click here:

http://www.icubemart.com/apps/blog/...ns-puzzle-s-message-regarding-shuangren-delay


----------



## funs puzzle (Apr 14, 2013)

Translation provided by iCubeMart (http://www.icubemart.com) Thanks!



We have been trying to fix this mold for a relatively long period of time without success. Nonetheless, we believe an answer could be found in around ten days. If this answer is not a valid solution however, we will have to resort to a completely new mold. This will force the release date back to June 1st. We, Funs Puzzle, and the manufacturer we are collaborating with are both new to the cubing industry. This might prove to be another factor that will contribute to an extended delay. Funs Puzzle's goal is to make sure that the quality of the cube is superb. We don't want to release a premature cube just for the benefit of an earlier release. To say the least, we apologize sincerely.

We also want to quickly go over our plan of creating a 2x2. The corner piece design of this 2x2 is going to be based primarily on the current design of the ShuangRen 3x3 . It's going to be available in two sizes of 50 mm and 55 mm cubes. There is also going to be another 2x2 related item released at the same time. These are estimated to be available in around mid-June.


----------



## DarioRubik (Apr 14, 2013)

I'd really appreciate this Calvin! How can we let you know we want the silicone?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 14, 2013)

I have mailed them with my order number.. telling the store I have wayyyyy too many bags already and I don't use a single one, so I prefer the lube as well. So I suggest doing the same 


Thanks Calvin!


----------



## RayLam (Apr 14, 2013)

方是不会像盘石那样量产期推迟半年吧。。。额，我英语不好。。。之前打算3月份买个霜刃去参加比赛的，后来实在等不了了，于是买了个孤鸿II。。。希望霜刃快点量产，打破大雁的垄断吧


----------



## EMI (Apr 14, 2013)

funs puzzle said:


> We also want to quickly go over our plan of creating a 2x2. The corner piece design of this 2x2 is going to be based primarily on the current design of the ShuangRen 3x3 . It's going to be available in two sizes of 50 mm and 55 mm cubes. There is also going to be another 2x2 related item released at the same time. These are estimated to be available in around mid-June.



Wow, sounds great, reminds me of the Dayan Zhanchi 2x2


----------



## CarlBrannen (Apr 14, 2013)

I'd take the lube.


----------



## cube guy (Apr 14, 2013)

I ordered it from thecubicle.us I wonder what their policy is


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 14, 2013)

Stop wondering and simply ask


----------



## nickoon (Apr 14, 2013)

cube guy said:


> I ordered it from thecubicle.us I wonder what their policy is



I've asked this specifically in their official store thread; no reply there currently.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 14, 2013)

I meant via mail. Not all stores read everything here and to make sure your question is answered you have to contact them.


----------



## cube guy (Apr 14, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Stop wondering and simply ask



i just asked them via email an hour ago


----------



## Timeeee (Apr 18, 2013)

Still nothing (


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 18, 2013)

There's a site announcement on TheCubicle's front page. We expanded our prize drawing for pre-orders. If we get more pre-orders, we will expand it again.


----------



## cube guy (Apr 20, 2013)

a small kitten said:


> There's a site announcement on TheCubicle's front page. We expanded our prize drawing for pre-orders. If we get more pre-orders, we will expand it again.



got it


----------



## iCubeTime (Apr 21, 2013)

Funs Puzzle has informed us that they've made significant progress on the ShuangRen's mold. If you read the translation we provided to Funs Puzzle (posted by Funs Puzzle on page 17 on this thread), you would understand why this is great news. It seems like we don't have to wait until June after all.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 21, 2013)

*crossing fingers*


----------



## Bestsimple (Apr 21, 2013)

really hope so.


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 21, 2013)

Comeoncomeoncomeon


----------



## DaRealPizza (Apr 24, 2013)

I cant wait for this cube to come out


----------



## Platemu (Apr 24, 2013)

PLEASE work it out soon.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 24, 2013)

Why is everyone so excited about this cube...?


----------



## cube guy (Apr 24, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Why is everyone so excited about this cube...?


because we have been waiting for SO LONG
also crazybadcuber said it will probably be his new main


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 24, 2013)

cube guy said:


> because we have been waiting for SO LONG
> also crazybadcuber said it will probably be his new main



He said that about the PanShi too. But yes, I would say most of the excitement is because of him.


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 24, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> He said that about the PanShi too. But yes, I would say most of the excitement is because of him.


He should be on the payroll. One guy says it's good and the whole speedcubing world appears to be slobbering in excitement over it!


----------



## DaRealPizza (Apr 25, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> He should be on the payroll. One guy says it's good and the whole speedcubing world appears to be slobbering in excitement over it!


The main reason that everyone idolizes him so much is hes never given us false reason to support his claims his videos and MeMyselfAndPi are well renowned in the cubing community. The way that the cube is designed shows much promise over the fact that all the parts interlock and still makes it a very smooth cube! I'm waiting mostly because I ordered it on April 1st and it was supposed to come out a long time ago but the mold was having issues.


----------



## izovire (Apr 25, 2013)

This really is a great cube. The prototype as it is is just as good as a Zhanchi. I just wonder if the mass produced cube isn't as good or better than the prototype. The mini QJ 4x4 prototype was extremely smooth and outstanding while the mass produced one kinda sucked. Both prototypes are made of the same plastic.


----------



## jayefbe (Apr 25, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> He should be on the payroll. One guy says it's good and the whole speedcubing world appears to be slobbering in excitement over it!



He does get free cubes.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 25, 2013)

It's because Calvin said it's awesome


----------



## Timeeee (Apr 25, 2013)

Update on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA99xvI_fJ4 : 

24th April 2013 - China will have their Labour Days Holiday soon. According to boss, mass production would now start on 1st May 2013 ......Stay Tuned !

1st May 2013.. we have to wait another week :'(


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 25, 2013)

Timeeee said:


> 1st May 2013.. we have to wait another week :'(



Come on  That is good news, and it is less than a week. Jay!


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 25, 2013)

That is certainly good news!


----------



## Timeeee (Apr 25, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Come on  That is good news, and it is less than a week. Jay!



I know, that was a joke  One week is much better than 5 weeks (1. june)


----------



## CY (Apr 25, 2013)

Well, it seems that they did fix the mold after all. I'm pretty excited about it, but I HIGHLY doubt production will start on May 1st, cos its a public holiday (labour day) . Maybe May 2nd. Then Chinese stores will get it on the 5th. And I will get it on the 7th/8th. 
Crossing my fingers and toes...


----------



## cube guy (Apr 26, 2013)

CY said:


> Well, it seems that they did fix the mold after all. I'm pretty excited about it, but I HIGHLY doubt production will start on May 1st, cos its a public holiday (labour day) . Maybe May 2nd. Then Chinese stores will get it on the 5th. And I will get it on the 7th/8th.
> Crossing my fingers and toes...



wait... so the US gets it MAY 18............. NOOOOOOOO lol xD


----------



## Lchu613 (Apr 26, 2013)

ha finally
I'm excited!
/gigglesnort
Hopefully this doesn't turn out to be one of those disappointments, but even if the mass-produced version is worse than the prototype (which I doubt), it should still be a good cube


----------



## Timeeee (Apr 26, 2013)

Another update on http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA99xvI_fJ4:

"40 pm 26th April 2013 - its official Boss had said - 模具现在已修好，还需清洗，大约30号生产。
In English - The mold has been repaired, and needs washing and cleaning & *about 30th April or 1st May mass production STARTS* !!!!!!!!!!!!!"

YES! FINALLY!!


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice!! Lovely news.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Apr 26, 2013)

Ohh!

I'm not going to go jump of joy just yet lol Want to hear first that the mold is a-ok


----------



## sneaklyfox (Apr 26, 2013)

Me, I'm not going to jump for joy until a lot more people have gotten their cubes and I can watch reviews on it that say it's as awesome as a Zhanchi or better. And even then I will wait a couple weeks at least for people to be sure of what they're saying. Sometimes people want to believe a cube is better than it is if it has a lot of hype...


----------



## WhipeeDip (Apr 29, 2013)

iwanabefast said:


> Timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee your message is outdated ! haha.
> 
> Here's another update : (This video comment section is good ! Always the latest Fangshi news !!!)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA99xvI_fJ4
> ...



Awesome! Mass production start tonight!
CAN'T WAIT


----------



## iwanabefast (Apr 29, 2013)

WhipeeDip said:


> Awesome! Mass production start tonight!
> CAN'T WAIT



which country are you from, Whipeedip ?


----------



## o2gulo (Apr 29, 2013)

Finally!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Apr 29, 2013)

Looking forward to this, I assume we must wait a little longer for it to be sent to stores for shipping, but if we can wait a couple months we can wait a few more days


----------



## WhipeeDip (Apr 29, 2013)

iwanabefast said:


> which country are you from, Whipeedip ?



USA


----------



## Timeeee (Apr 29, 2013)

iwanabefast said:


> Timeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee your message is outdated ! haha.
> 
> Here's another update : (This video comment section is good ! Always the latest Fangshi news !!!)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HA99xvI_fJ4
> ...



Wohaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa thanks for that dude. Can't wait to get it !!!


----------



## DaRealPizza (Apr 29, 2013)

USA USA USA USA USA USA USA USA, but I like my cubes from Hong Kong!!! They do the best job !


----------



## PedroSabioni (Apr 30, 2013)

Awesome news!


----------



## Incogaceous (Apr 30, 2013)

i ordered it from hknow
i live in the us, so about how long will it take to come?


----------



## Patrick M (Apr 30, 2013)

YES!!! I'm so excited


----------



## DaRealPizza (Apr 30, 2013)

You'll probably get it in the middle of May, because of shipping purposes, but you get a free 2ml bottle of Kelvin's Lube


----------



## Username (Apr 30, 2013)

DaRealPizza said:


> You'll probably get it in the middle of May, because of shipping purposes, but you get a free 2ml bottle of *Kelvin's* Lube



I wanted Celcius lube 

No, jokes aside. I can't wait for the cube


----------



## BaconCuber (Apr 30, 2013)

You, sir, just got a sale.  Going to buy it pretty soon.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 1, 2013)

What about the infamous Fahrenheit lube?

Back on topic, anyone have an idea when this thing actually SHIPS?


----------



## WhipeeDip (May 1, 2013)

I emailed Speedcubing store on Amazon and they said they'll have them in stock next week. $15 (+ shipping?).


----------



## uniacto (May 1, 2013)

WhipeeDip said:


> I emailed Speedcubing store on Amazon and they said they'll have them in stock next week. $15 (+ shipping?).



Oh sweet.


----------



## MarcelP (May 1, 2013)

funs puzzle said:


> We also want to quickly go over our plan of creating a 2x2. The corner piece design of this 2x2 is going to be based primarily on the current design of the ShuangRen 3x3 . It's going to be available in two sizes of 50 mm and 55 mm cubes. There is also going to be another 2x2 related item released at the same time. These are estimated to be available in around mid-June.



Can you update us on the status of this? I am really looking forward to getting a 55mm 2 x 2 as that is a huge difference in size. I have always thought the common 2 x 2 's (like WitTwo) to be too small.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 1, 2013)

I wonder about this too. I ordered the 46mm dayan along with the 50mm just for kicks and to really see for myself what it feels like, but I always felt that I wanted the 2x2 to be bigger (using wittwo v1 as my main).


----------



## Timeeee (May 3, 2013)

Email from Calvin (hknowstore): 


> Dear Tim,
> 
> We have got the 1st batch of production and started to post the pre-orders of fangshi.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarcelP (May 3, 2013)

Whooohoo! Good stuff.


----------



## DaRealPizza (May 3, 2013)

I cant wait!!!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 3, 2013)

I should be one of the first then to see my order activate  yay!


----------



## littlewing1208 (May 3, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I should be one of the first then to see my order activate  yay!



Yeah, I think shortly after I saw you confirm that you ordered one from HKnowstore, I did so....late Feb or early March if I remember correctly?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 3, 2013)

Pooooo.. *goes check* 6th of March is when I ordered


----------



## Lchu613 (May 4, 2013)

Just checking:
I ordered my two Shuang Rens with an SS4x4, the 4x4 has arrived already.
In the order history section, when I look at the order, it says that it's all three cubes in the order.
That's just because they shipped the SS, but didn't separate out the Shuang Rens as a different order, right?


----------



## Patrick M (May 4, 2013)

They might have seperated it. I think in the preorder details it'll say whether or not they'll do that.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 4, 2013)

OK, thanks!


----------



## DaRealPizza (May 4, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Just checking:
> I ordered my two Shuang Rens with an SS4x4, the 4x4 has arrived already.
> In the order history section, when I look at the order, it says that it's all three cubes in the order.
> That's just because they shipped the SS, but didn't separate out the Shuang Rens as a different order, right?



Yeah you ordered them together but sometimes they ship at different dates.


----------



## razer0901 (May 4, 2013)

Hey guys,

Just got back to cubing, I have a dayan zhanchi and I want a 2nd cube. I know you guys haven't tried it but I was looking at reviews and was impressed. So should I get this or so called preorder this or get the guhong v2?


----------



## DaRealPizza (May 4, 2013)

razer0901 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got back to cubing, I have a dayan zhanchi and I want a 2nd cube. I know you guys haven't tried it but I was looking at reviews and was impressed. So should I get this or so called preorder this or get the guhong v2?



This cube is very promising, but the Guhong v2 has a good reputation its all about taking a chance or you can wait until everyone gets this cube and then make your decision.


----------



## razer0901 (May 4, 2013)

Thanks for the quick reply DaRealPizza I think I will take the chance here. Where do I order do you guys know? or pre-order?


----------



## DaRealPizza (May 4, 2013)

razer0901 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply DaRealPizza I think I will take the chance here. Where do I order do you guys know? or pre-order?



http://www.hknowstore.com/ It's one of the best places that you can get your cubes, they are very reliable and quick shipping!!! They have Black or White Fangshi Cubes, thanks for taking my advice


----------



## razer0901 (May 4, 2013)

Are they in stock right now? or no?

Sorry I'm asking so many questions but this is one of the only new news about speedcubing I am hyped about since I came back. (Panshi just seems weird.)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 4, 2013)

No they are NOT in stock now. They are manufacturing now from what I understand and then have to be shipped to the stores. Then they will be in stock, but pre-orders will be shipped first.


Correction.. I guess they ARE in stock now! My tracking number JUST got activated!

"null, The item (RC165906247HK) was posted on 4-May-2013 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee."


----------



## MarcelP (May 4, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Correction.. I guess they ARE in stock now! My tracking number JUST got activated!
> 
> ..was posted on 4-May-2013 and is being processed for delivery to the addressee."



Mine too! Whoohoo!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 4, 2013)

Same info? 

I want mine first now.. you got your dayan 2x2 earlier, now it's my turn lol


----------



## MarcelP (May 4, 2013)

Same info. Picked up on the 4th. But as always, when they get to Holland, your postman delivers one day earlier than the lazy bastard that brings the post here.. LOL


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 4, 2013)

That is because I smile pretty at him *snort*


----------



## joshlad111 (May 4, 2013)

just wondering when you pre-ordered your cubes? I pre-ordered mine in the middle of last month (literally the 15th) the and it my tracking number hasn't been updated yet


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 4, 2013)

I pre-ordered 6th of March  So.. yeah.. gotta wait a while. First come first serve after all


----------



## joshlad111 (May 4, 2013)

i thought so  hopefully in the next week or two though, will have no time to play with it though because exams


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 4, 2013)

You can add a week or three for shipping after it is sent. I hope it comes quicker though than taking three weeks, I am curious!


----------



## joshlad111 (May 4, 2013)

so do I! last time i ordered it only took 9 days though so once its been dispatched it'll be all good  Only thing is, is that my last order (first order or that matter of fact) still says it's in process even though I already have it! So if it happens again I'll have no clue when it's coming :/


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 4, 2013)

Hopefully just as fast. I usually stop checking the tracking nrs when I have the cube. No point chasing ghosts lol

I basically check if it changes at all. Then it's ok


----------



## joshlad111 (May 4, 2013)

i would stop checking usually but i didn't get any warning of it being dispatched or anything, i didn't get a tracking number with it


----------



## DaRealPizza (May 4, 2013)

If you didn't get a tracking number, then they will give you one when they get your cube, they only got their first batch, so when your tracking number is displayed its being shipped, happy cubing


----------



## razer0901 (May 5, 2013)

I'm ordering one right now do you guys think it will come before the 20th at the very least or do you think that it's going to be in back order and will take till June?


----------



## dalsio (May 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, it takes almost an extra week to get here. US customs thinks there's explosives in the cube and anthrax in the lube. T.T

And yes, it will probably be there by the 20th. As long as you don't live in rural South Africa. Then it might take a while.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 5, 2013)

The 20th? That is 15 days from now. Unlikely unfortunately.

All the pre-orders will get first come first serve, and then they will start processing the rest, so you will have to wait till all the orders are filled and hopefully they will get enough in in the first batch, if not, it will take even longer.

15 days is pushing it as it is for postage from China.


----------



## MisterChris (May 5, 2013)

After watching 51morefuns video on the Fangshi, it looks like it will be available in 2 sizes, the normal 57mm and a smaller 54.6mm version. Looks like the core has some changes from the prototype.


----------



## Lagom (May 5, 2013)

MisterChris said:


> After watching 51morefuns video on the Fangshi, it looks like it will be available in 2 sizes, the normal 57mm and a smaller 54.6mm version. Looks like the core has some changes from the prototype.



Where can i find that video? 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mati1242 (May 5, 2013)

Lagom said:


> Where can i find that video?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lchu613 (May 5, 2013)

How did you get that much from the vid? They didn't show the core or the sizes.


----------



## Nodli (May 5, 2013)

Look at the box, in the beginning of the video


----------



## MisterChris (May 5, 2013)

And the core is shown on the pictures in the product description


----------



## Lchu613 (May 5, 2013)

Oh, I see
Also look at the pictures for the black cube on their website


----------



## cube guy (May 6, 2013)

the suspense is killing me...


----------



## uniacto (May 6, 2013)

that box looks really cool. 

yea, that's pretty much all I noticed. 

I guess the cube is cool too.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 6, 2013)

Why does the cube sound like cardboard paper rubbing against cardboard paper? At least, that's how it sounds to me.


----------



## uniacto (May 6, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Why does the cube sound like cardboard paper rubbing against cardboard paper? At least, that's how it sounds to me.



maybe that's how it is out of the box, factory tensioned and unlubed or something?


----------



## dalsio (May 6, 2013)

That's the plastic rubbing against plastic. It was probably an out-of-box demonstration, no lube and factory tension. Also probably hasn't been broken in. Eventually the plastic will wear down, the lube will work in, the tension will be fine-tuned, and the soul of the cube will fly out an- err, nevermind that last bit. >.>


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 6, 2013)

Mine has been shipped from 51morefun!


----------



## Lagom (May 6, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> Mine has been shipped from 51morefun!



I think mine has been sent from hknowstore, not sure what this means? 

The item is being processed for departure from Hong Kong as of 6-May-2013.

Two days ago it said May 4th... 

Its like christmas comming up


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 6, 2013)

Same here Lagom! My tracking nr says the same 

What it means is Peeling bought it from another store.  No influence to us. I just wonder who gets his/hers first hahaha


----------



## Gordon (May 6, 2013)

My tracking number says 'Delivered'  but only the puzzle that I ordered with this cube. The other one has been shipped alone.
Now I have no 'valid' tracking number for the FangShi...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 6, 2013)

I'd say contact hknowstore about that.. it might have gotten a new one.


----------



## Lagom (May 6, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Same here Lagom! My tracking nr says the same
> 
> What it means is Peeling bought it from another store.  No influence to us. I just wonder who gets his/hers first hahaha



Alright ! Cant believe how excited i am 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 6, 2013)

I guess the cubes bought a ticket to go on the same plane  lol


----------



## razer0901 (May 6, 2013)

Nice, I bought my cube from icubestore since my parents didn't trust the HK site. But on the bright side if I was one of the first on that site I might get it before May 22th. They probably ship to stores the same time as the first batch. So let's see. Whoever get's it first tell me how they think!

Oh, I'm curious where everyone else got their cubes.


----------



## cube guy (May 6, 2013)

razer0901 said:


> Nice, I bought my cube from icubestore since my parents didn't trust the HK site. But on the bright side if I was one of the first on that site I might get it before May 22th. They probably ship to stores the same time as the first batch. So let's see. Whoever get's it first tell me how they think!
> 
> Oh, I'm curious where everyone else got their cubes.



same, my parents dont trust


----------



## Lchu613 (May 6, 2013)

Contact them if you ordered it with something else, they sent me a new tracking number via email.


----------



## dalsio (May 7, 2013)

I know that when the delay was announced, the "status" area on the HK store details and status screen was changed to a tracking number different from the one for the lube I got with the cube (which was shipped separately). That tracking number has yet to be active for me, but I pre-ordered mine a bit late. I'm assuming that will be the tracking number for the cube itself, when it is finally sent.

If you ordered your cube from a store outside of china, it will probably take a bit of extra time for the cube to arrive, as it must be shipped from the manufacturer, to the store itself, and then finally to you (unless the company has a deal with the manufacturer to ship to you directly). If you live in a different country from the store you bought it from, then it takes even more time as it has to run through three different postal services and three different customs agencies to get to where you are. And of course, if you live somewhere like the Amazon where physical mail comes once a year via carrier pigeon to the nearest village 20 miles away which is on top of a mountain surrounded by a lake of lava and two dragons, you're gonna be waiting a while.


----------



## Incogaceous (May 7, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> How did you get that much from the vid? They didn't show the core or the sizes.



if you look at the top left corner of the video at the beginning you can see an extra core, you can tell it's different from the prototype


----------



## Bhargav777 (May 7, 2013)

Nakajima has posted a few pics of the pieces of the black version on Facebook!  looks promising. I preordered long time back, yet to receive 

Bhargav Narasimhan


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 7, 2013)

And zcube now has it too: http://zcube.cn/Funs-ShuangRen.html


----------



## stensgaard (May 7, 2013)

Add to shopping cart !!!


----------



## Lchu613 (May 7, 2013)

Hmm, from the pictures the pieces have a kind of sandy look to them, I think that will go away with breaking in but will add and interesting feel maybe...


----------



## stensgaard (May 7, 2013)

and in the video from 51morefun it has a very "sandy" sound... 
so I'm looking forward to seeing someone compare this to the prototype!


----------



## Lchu613 (May 7, 2013)

Well, the sandy sound is most likely because no lube, but I think it would be pretty good like that but with lube.


----------



## Parity Case (May 8, 2013)

Wait... given that zcube, 51morefun & HKNowstore are selling the cubes with non-pre-order status, does that mean people who pre-ordered from HKnowstore but haven't been notified of a shipment aren't really getting pre-orders, but are rather just getting regular orders? If that's the case, I wish I'd waited for the price-drop... (e.g., zcube vs HKN)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 8, 2013)

A pre-order doesn't mean you get the cube right away before it is officially available.

It just means that you get to have it first when it comes in in the store, before people who order later on when it is in stock. Pre-orders are shipped out first before the regular ones.

The price drop is the risk you take when you pre-order.


----------



## renchi11 (May 8, 2013)

Just checked my tracking number, the cube is in my country!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I am so excited, it should be here tomorrow or the day after


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 8, 2013)

WOW!!!

Tomorrow here is a holiday.. heaven and rising up something.. I don't know how to translate that lol I hope for you it gets here. DO post a vid asap please?


----------



## renchi11 (May 8, 2013)

I wish i could but my upload is crap, tried uploading to youtube many times doesnt work  But ill write a report on it hehe


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 9, 2013)

For those who need an assembly tutorial, here you go: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCelkb-TbA0

It looks easy enough.


----------



## MarcelP (May 9, 2013)

iwanabefast said:


> seems like this is latest mass produced video from the prototype review previously...
> wow.. lots of Fangshi Shuang ren to sleep on .... nice stickers colors, ... very smooth corner cutting
> very good out of the box unlubed yet.....
> DIY looks adventurous to assemble ... box look very nice colorfull, ....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21gca5P-mFU


Indeed nice sticker colors. I allready have Cubesmith half brights with bright blue laying around for my ShuanRen but I think I will use the original stickers first.


----------



## Incogaceous (May 9, 2013)

iwanabefast said:


> seems like this is latest mass produced video from the prototype review previously...
> wow.. lots of Fangshi Shuang ren to sleep on .... nice stickers colors, ... very smooth corner cutting
> very good out of the box unlubed yet.....
> DIY looks adventurous to assemble ... box look very nice colorfull, ....
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21gca5P-mFU



the plastic in the white cube seems like the harder type of plastic...the prototypes' plastic was slightly translucent...o.o
hope it doesn't do anything to performance


----------



## mati1242 (May 9, 2013)

I watched a few unboxing and first impressions videos of this cube and I must say that the plastic is a little like structured or something like that- It's not completely smooth. Because of that the cube "rustles" a bit, but I bet that after good breaking in it will go away and cube will be very smooth


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 9, 2013)

Also.. lube should help out with the scratchy sound.

You know it resembles a WEE bit of that shapeways sound. *giggle*


----------



## mati1242 (May 9, 2013)

Yes- exactly, but after good amount of solves it should go away.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 9, 2013)

Definitely. Not on shapeways puzzles, but it should on this one yes hehe.


----------



## CuberCritic (May 9, 2013)

The mechanism on the cube is just fascinating. I'm looking forward to seeing how it handles in comparison to the ZhanChi.


----------



## DaRealPizza (May 10, 2013)

My order just got shipped I'm so happy, and so exited, its going to be such a great cube.


----------



## aaroncl (May 10, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted already but DealMaz has it for $8.67 http://www.dealmaz.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=fangshi&cat=&x=-801&y=-51


----------



## renchi11 (May 10, 2013)

Just got the cube!!!! I am gonna assemble it, tension and lube it a bit later and ill write my opinion on it. Wish i could do a video  So ill see you guys later, but now i gotta go walk the dogs hehe


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 10, 2013)

Argh nooo.. I have to leave for work in 30.. do the assembling first.. lol


----------



## renchi11 (May 10, 2013)

So i have assembled the cube, tensioned, lubed, stickered and all that good stuff and i must say the cube is crazy good. For me definitely better then the zhanchi. Now a couple of thing that bug me, there is quite a lot of left over plastic from the mold which isnt that bad but the center caps were a pain in the ass to snap in, dont know why but you really have to push HARD!!

I did an avg of 12 which isnt very good for me but thats just that i never ever solved a white cube so i cant look ahead to save my life but i guess ill get used to it eventually (btw i ordered a white cube to mix things up a little hehe)



Spoiler



Statistics for 05-10-2013 13:10:08

Average: 27.71
Standard Deviation: 2.06
Best Time: 21.30
Worst Time: 33.57
Individual Times:
1.	28.00	D2 L B D U F2 L2 R' D2 U' L B F' R2 B2 L2 R' F2 D F' U R D U2 R
2.	28.30	F D' U' B F2 D2 U' L D L' R' B F L2 R2 D L U2 B2 R2 D2 U' B F' U'
3.	31.60	R2 D' U' F2 R F D2 F' D2 U R' D2 U B2 F L' U' R B' U' B2 R D' F R
4.	23.35	B2 F L R2 F2 L' B2 F2 D' U B' F2 U F2 D' U L' R F U2 B' F L D B2
5.	(33.57)	L' R D U B' L R2 D2 U2 L U2 B' D B' F2 U' F2 R F L R F R2 U' R'
6.	27.37	B D' L' R B F L2 R2 B L2 B' F R D U2 L' B' F' U' B2 F D' U B F'
7.	28.07	B' L' D' U R D' U L2 B L2 U' B F' U2 L2 D U2 L' B' F D' L R F' U2
8.	25.95	D2 U2 L R' B2 L R2 B2 F D' B' F2 D2 F' L' R' B F L D2 B' U' R U' B
9.	28.51	D2 B' F R' D2 F' D2 U B D2 U R2 U' B' F' L' D' B D B F L2 R' B2 F
10.	30.43	B F L U B L' B' F' U2 B' F' L R B' L2 B2 F' D' U2 R U2 F2 L' R2 B2
11.	25.50	B R' U2 B' F2 U' F D U' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U R' D L R2 D2 U' L' B' L2 R
12.	(21.30)	D U2 B D U' B2 L' B D2 R' D2 R2 F D2 U L2 R D2 B F' U2 B2 F' D U



All in all a very good cube and i am happy i got it. Cant wait for you guys to get yours so we can compare notes. Happy cubing everyone


----------



## stensgaard (May 10, 2013)

Video or it didn't happen!


----------



## Wassili (May 10, 2013)

renchi11 said:


> Just got the cube!!!! I am gonna assemble it, tension and lube it a bit later and ill write my opinion on it. Wish i could do a video  So ill see you guys later, but now i gotta go walk the dogs hehe



Where did you order from?


----------



## renchi11 (May 10, 2013)

stensgaard said:


> Video or it didn't happen!



Haha, i would love to but i just cant my upload is crap, tried a bunch of times but it always fails sorry



Wassili said:


> Where did you order from?



HK Now store


----------



## Lagom (May 10, 2013)

renchi11 said:


> Haha, i would love to but i just cant my upload is crap, tried a bunch of times but it always fails sorry
> 
> 
> 
> HK Now store



Really, Where do you live?  

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radmin (May 10, 2013)

HKNow store shipped mine on the 4th. It's in my OH, USA mail box right now (the 10th).
It's going to be a long day.


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 10, 2013)

Mine shipped from China on the 5th via China Post, it's gonna be a long month


----------



## Lid (May 10, 2013)

I'm gonna wait for the "54.6mm" version. I hope it comes real soon.


----------



## joshlad111 (May 10, 2013)

my cube still hasn't been shipped yet 

"_The tracking result of the item is presently not available. Please try again later_."

dying from patience here


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 10, 2013)

Did you order recently?

Then you will have to wait till all pre-orders have been filled and shipped.


----------



## dbuck84 (May 10, 2013)

mine has been shipped to Brazil! yay!!!

one more month and i can put my hands on it!


----------



## joshlad111 (May 10, 2013)

april 15th was when i pre-ordered


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 10, 2013)

6 March


----------



## jayefbe (May 10, 2013)

I ordered mine March 16th and they still haven't been shipped yet. This is bad business practice on hknowstore's part. They really shouldn't take so many preorders that they can't fulfill all of them with their first shipment. I'm annoyed and will NEVER pre-order a cube again.

I did take advantage of lightake's ridiculously low prices, so I should have a bunch of ShuangRen's next week. The cubes from HKnowstore won't be here for weeks.


----------



## joshlad111 (May 10, 2013)

they did tell me via email that they would post the pre-orders by the end of the week so there might be some salvation


----------



## alphaboy (May 10, 2013)

I ordered 2 on Lightake when they were super cheap and contrary to other things, they werent shipped yet, its been like 2-3 days. THey are "collecting products". 
But i want my Fangshi (((((


----------



## razer0901 (May 11, 2013)

I ordered mine from icubestore and it was shipped on the 10th. Expecting it on Monday! (I'm in the US.)
I don't know if it is a coincidence but my parents didn't like the HK site so I bought it from icubemart instead. Now, I think I did the right move because I don't think any of you bought it there and icubemart probably gets their cubes in the first batch and because less people ordered from them then I get mine in their first batch.

P.S. I ordered mine on the 5/5 LOL


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 11, 2013)

I didn't order one yet. I'm waiting for everyone else to find out if all the hype is for real or not before I have to spend any money. I also don't have to suffer agonizing anticipation in the meantime.


----------



## mark49152 (May 11, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I didn't order one yet. I'm waiting for everyone else to find out if all the hype is for real or not before I have to spend any money. I also don't have to suffer agonizing anticipation in the meantime.


Good on you. I tried to resist all the hype but eventually caved in and ordered one anyway. Worst case scenario is that it's crap, in which case it can join my collection of other crap cubes - at least they look nice on the shelf. Now I'm fighting the Moyu Huangying hype!


----------



## applemobile (May 11, 2013)

Received mine this morning, the build quality is absolutely stunning. Its really really nicely built. But i have a center piece missing, so i can't use it yet 

Edit: I have built it, i just cant sticker one center. Very impressed, easily the best cube i have ever used 'out of the box'


----------



## CoryThigpen (May 11, 2013)

I got 5 good center caps and one smaller one that pushes down too far. Anybody else have this problem?

Impressive cube and very fast, but it it feels half the weight of my ZhanChi. Definitely an adjustment.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 11, 2013)

How's the speed compared to the Zhanchi's?


----------



## Ninja (May 11, 2013)

Is it better than a MoYu HuanYing? (In terms of speed, corner cutting, smoothness etc.)


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 11, 2013)

CoryThigpen said:


> I got 5 good center caps and one smaller one that pushes down too far. Anybody else have this problem?
> 
> Impressive cube and very fast, but it it feels half the weight of my ZhanChi. Definitely an adjustment.



Well, according to the lightake store, the weights are
Zhanchi: 126g
ShuangRen: 94g

Not really half the weight, but certainly not insignificant.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 11, 2013)

Ninja said:


> Is it better than a MoYu HuanYing? (In terms of speed, corner cutting, smoothness etc.)



Not in terms of corner cutting. The moyu design is better at that.


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 11, 2013)

However I think the Moyu can pop, haven't seen the design properly yet but nobody so far has said it's unpoppable


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 11, 2013)

I will not claim that it is unpoppable.. the design is well shown in CBCs review video.


----------



## WhipeeDip (May 11, 2013)

So magic puzzle cube on Amazon said they won't be selling the Fangshi. (Note this is not the same store as I posted about before, Speedcubing Store should be getting it).


----------



## Lid (May 11, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Well, according to the lightake store, the weights are
> Zhanchi: 126g
> ShuangRen: 94g


Wonder what they included in those weights, my ZhanChis (57mm) are around 87g & my 55mm is 81g.


----------



## Incogaceous (May 12, 2013)

i just got mine....
its bad and its good
the good: its really smooth, smoother than a zhanchi even unlubed, feels like it was designed to do this
the bad: mine was a diy, and it was a pain to build, some pieces dont fit into each other, lot of excess plastic on cube, much harder to assemble than zhanchi
im sanding off the excess plastic so can properly sticker it, hope its better than it looks like now
if you want the cube dont get a diy (aka hknow)


----------



## Lchu613 (May 12, 2013)

I LIKE stuff that's hard to put together
The excess plastic, though...
Hope I don't have to deal with that


----------



## radmin (May 12, 2013)

The only issue I have is the lightness. It performs well. It's really fast. The lightness makes it very different.
The only Dayan cube close to it in speed is my Lingyun v1. But it feels heavy now.
ALL Dayans others feel slow now.

I was able to get it good with minimal effort. I scrapped some excess plastic off a few pieces but it's not a "mod", I took off what didn't belong. Most notably some flashing preventing the center caps from going all the way in.
I found a good tension with minimal effort. 

I recommend it.


----------



## Incogaceous (May 12, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> I LIKE stuff that's hard to put together
> The excess plastic, though...
> Hope I don't have to deal with that



its not hard in difficulty...its just hard to push the pieces together and stuff
my hands still hurt
how do you guys tension it i leave about a pennys space between center piece and core when you pull
and for some reason its so hard to put an edge piece in and out...crazybad makes it seem so easy...



radmin said:


> The only issue I have is the lightness. It performs well. It's really fast. The lightness makes it very different.
> The only Dayan cube close to it in speed is my Lingyun v1. But it feels heavy now.
> ALL Dayans others feel slow now.
> 
> ...



for me, the center caps are the only pieces that 100% go in each center piece, only about 1/3 of my other pieces fit, theres a lot of gaps between each edge and corner cap and its respective piece


----------



## Lchu613 (May 12, 2013)

So, maybe that was their mold problem, the pieces didn't fit together well?


----------



## Incogaceous (May 12, 2013)

and after i put in my pieces...the some of the edge pieces kinda stick out...
the zhanchi and fangshi all have their good features and i wish there was a cube that had both...


----------



## applemobile (May 12, 2013)

Incogaceous said:


> the bad: mine was a diy, and it was a pain to build, some pieces dont fit into each other, lot of excess plastic on cube, w)




Strange you say that, because i was impressed by how well made and clean it was, hw everything pushed together with the same tensions and there was no excess plastic. Luck of the draw perhaps.


----------



## renchi11 (May 12, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Strange you say that, because i was impressed by how well made and clean it was, hw everything pushed together with the same tensions and there was no excess plastic. Luck of the draw perhaps.



Yea same here, i liked the diy and the design is awesome. Mine had some excess plastic but i shaved that off and the pieces fit perfectly after that. The only thing that bugged me was the center caps, for some reason i had a really hard time putting them on...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 12, 2013)

tensioning:

Leave a bit of space, can be more than a penny, no need to be too accurate here.
Start corner cutting one way, see how far it goes on all faces.
Tension them all so they go the same corner cutting distance, roughly.

Now fine tune with quarter and 8ths of a screw turns so all all the faces cut the exact same amount on all the faces with all the 4 colors in front. So say yellow is up, then cut with orange on front, with blue on front, red on front etc, and make sure it is all the same.

After that your cube is tensioned evenly and you can tighten or loosen it to your preference counting screw turns (you can use the + of the screw to guide you in all these steps).


Just the distance on all faces (that penny) is not enough, as even slightly slanted screws in the core will throw it off on that face.


----------



## Incogaceous (May 12, 2013)

i just tensioned and did whatever to my cube
two edge pieces refused to go in properly using my hands so i had to push them against the counter
corner cutting makes just 45 degrees
lubing the pieces was kinda weird b/c the lube didnt seem like it wanted to spread...


----------



## Lchu613 (May 12, 2013)

If you lube somewhere that isn't a contact point it'll just sit there forever lol


----------



## Wassili (May 12, 2013)

Anyone from Europe receive it yet? If so, where did you order from?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 12, 2013)

Expecting it HOOOOPEFULLY the coming week somewhere.


----------



## Incogaceous (May 13, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> If you lube somewhere that isn't a contact point it'll just sit there forever lol



no i did lube the contact points....its just that the pieces are rough, and the lube just doesnt work well... i wish i got the medium viscosity version


----------



## Lagom (May 13, 2013)

Wassili said:


> Anyone from Europe receive it yet? If so, where did you order from?



Ill be getting mine today from hknowstore (they turned in the package on the 4th, shipped on the 8th). 
Tomorrow ill ge getting another one from a swedish company, www.speedcube.se
I live in sweden 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Parity Case (May 13, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> A pre-order ... means that you get to have it first when it comes in in the store, before people who order later on when it is in stock. Pre-orders are shipped out first before the regular ones.



Hi Kattenvriendin,

Sure. I realise that those who preordered earlier than those who preordered a bit later can expect to gain priority in the shipping sequence, and perhaps I'm missing a detail here, but if the product is now listed with regular status (i.e., not pre-order status), that implies it is in stock and available for shipping to people ordering now. So if my pre-order isn't yet shipped, there was no advantage or point in me pre-ordering it, as regular orders are shipping too.

If that isn't the case, then the cubes that are currently listed as being available for shipping are not actually available for shipping yet, and so those customers will encounter a delay before their orders ship... and that seems like a poor business practice too.

Am I missing some factor in all of this? Hopefully!

I guess my question should be:

Has anyone purchased a non-preorder Shuang Ren and had it marked as "shipped" yet? If so, from what store, and when?


----------



## uniacto (May 13, 2013)

Parity Case said:


> I guess my question should be:
> 
> Has anyone purchased a non-preorder Shuang Ren and had it marked as "shipped" yet? If so, from what store, and when?



wallbuys.com 

I had a little issue with them, and Echo helped me out by ordering a Fangshi Shuangren for me on the 9th, and it shipped on the 11th.


----------



## aaroncl (May 13, 2013)

Parity Case said:


> I guess my question should be:
> 
> Has anyone purchased a non-preorder Shuang Ren and had it marked as "shipped" yet? If so, from what store, and when?



I ordered a fangshi on the 8th and it shipped on the 10th from http://dealmaz.com. It was like $8.50, DIY. The tracking info says it's already in Canada/acceptance office or something like that, so either the package has been received in the office or it's in customs. Probably the first part. Can someone translate? 收寄局收寄, 加拿大

Thanks!


----------



## Username (May 13, 2013)

aaroncl said:


> I ordered a fangshi on the 8th and it shipped on the 10th from http://dealmaz.com. It was like $8.50, DIY. The tracking info says it's already in Canada/acceptance office or something like that, so either the package has been received in the office or it's in customs. Probably the first part. Can someone translate? 收寄局收寄, 加拿大
> 
> Thanks!



Google translate gives this:

Acceptance office acceptance, Canada


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 13, 2013)

I have seen this on The Netherlands.. could be that is is received at the post office for Canada. Doesn't mean it is IN Canada yet. Keep an eye on it I'd say.. and: http://translate.google.com

Throw the chinese bits in the left field, you'll get English in the right hand side.


----------



## YddEd (May 13, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> If you lube somewhere that isn't a contact point it'll just sit there forever lol


The lube travels.... It runs down the piece..


----------



## aaroncl (May 13, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I have seen this on The Netherlands.. could be that is is received at the post office for Canada. Doesn't mean it is IN Canada yet. Keep an eye on it I'd say.. and: http://translate.google.com
> 
> Throw the chinese bits in the left field, you'll get English in the right hand side.


Yeah I already translated it, I just didn't know what it said exactly as it said Canada in the end - so I assumed it was in Canada. But then it said it was in the acceptance office - nevermind, haha.


----------



## windhero (May 13, 2013)

Lagom said:


> Ill be getting mine today from hknowstore (they turned in the package on the 4th, shipped on the 8th).
> Tomorrow ill ge getting another one from a swedish company, www.speedcube.se
> I live in sweden
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2



That place is ridiculous, 15€ for a Fangshi Shuang Ren and 15€ for shipping.. To Finland.


----------



## Lagom (May 13, 2013)

Just got my cube from hknowstore. Its pure awesomeness 
IMO its so much better than any Dayan cube


----------



## MarcelP (May 13, 2013)

Lagom said:


> Its pure awesomeness



Please don't say that.. it's hard enough for me to wait for the damn shipment LOL


----------



## littlewing1208 (May 13, 2013)

Mine just landed at RDU Airport today at 6:29 EST...hopefully the regular post office will get it and it'll get delivered today .


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 13, 2013)

LOL Marcel.. at the earliest it will be tomorrow (though I think the siamese 4x4 from the UK will beat it to the punch).


----------



## MarcelP (May 13, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> LOL Marcel.. at the earliest it will be tomorrow (though I think the siamese 4x4 from the UK will beat it to the punch).



Well, the tracking does not even say that it is in Holland, so It will be more than just tomorrow I guess


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 13, 2013)

Never say never.. I have had it happen numerous times that things arrived and they just left HongKong.

But I don't expect it any sooner than 2 weeks after actual shipment.


----------



## Lagom (May 13, 2013)

After playing with this for a while, all my Dayan cubes feel marjorly over lubed :-D



Kattenvriendin said:


> Never say never.. I have had it happen numerous times that things arrived and they just left HongKong.
> 
> But I don't expect it any sooner than 2 weeks after actual shipment.



5 days (including weekend) for me from HK to Sweden...HK to Europe is pretty fast


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 13, 2013)

A week was the fastest ever for me using free shipping.. so.. it COULD be here this week.
Wait and see heh.


----------



## ncube (May 13, 2013)

Looks like thecubicle has black ones in stock now. I want mine so badly.


----------



## idreamincubes (May 13, 2013)

I got mine today. I live in Sweden and ordered it on March 17 from hknowstore. I just assembled and lubed it and I can say that I have hope for this cube. The plastic has a kind of texture on the insides, so it's a bit noisy, but it turns really fast. I don't think this cube needs or handles lube the same way a Dayan does; the texture probably decreases the friction.

// idreamincubes.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 13, 2013)

Is there a problem with the corner twisting? I watched a couple of videos on youtube and saw corners getting twisted during relatively fast solves.


----------



## cube guy (May 14, 2013)

My white one from thecubicle will be in stock on thursday and I will get it on Monday


----------



## uniacto (May 14, 2013)

cube guy said:


> My white one from thecubicle will be in stock on thursday and I will get it on Monday



don't count your chickens before they hatch!


----------



## jayefbe (May 14, 2013)

My HKnowstore PREorder on March 16 just shipped today. Thumbs down. I hope all preorders have been shipped by now.


----------



## Parity Case (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the timings, y'all. I got a tracking number today, it shipped March 9th, but I had to ask HKNowstore to get that information (original tracking number was used for the other parts of my order that were shipped separately a while ago). Not at all impressed, either about the lack of notification, or that it shipped after some people had regular orders shipped from other stores where the cube was nearly 50% cheaper.

Can't wait for the cube though! 
2:04 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ghPWKIq_I8w


----------



## littlewing1208 (May 14, 2013)

Lame, mine was attempted to be delivered today but it requires a signature....working from home tomorrow .


----------



## Lagom (May 14, 2013)

Yes there is. Not sure how big tho, but it sure happens more often than on a Dayan. Guess it depends on your tension too.

The cube has a pretty small tensioning sweet spot, and the lubing seem to be different from a Dayan cube (not the process but the results). I've got another cube coming today, and Im gonna try only lubing the core on that one. Im thinking no lube on the pieces might actually be better...

Overall its a really nice cube  I do algorithms faster on this one than on a Zhanchi. Its as fast, or faster as a Zhanchi, but a lot more forgiving, it corner cuts a lot easier.
Center caps are rock solid.
Hate the stickers, as always.




sneaklyfox said:


> Is there a problem with the corner twisting? I watched a couple of videos on youtube and saw corners getting twisted during relatively fast solves.


----------



## Lagom (May 14, 2013)

IMO its so much nicer without lube on the pieces, you guys should try it


----------



## windhero (May 14, 2013)

Maybe people should start testing the lube thing. I personally can try and lube only the core and break it in for maybe 1k solves, see how it works compared to my fully lubed Guhong V2 Stickerless. After that I could add lube to the pieces and see what happens.

Watchign Crazybadcubers assembly tutorial I can't help but notice the random gaps in the edge pieces that will most likely eat all the lube whilst breaking in the lube.


----------



## stensgaard (May 14, 2013)

50K on the core, and 1-2 drops of maru for the plastic .. would be my guess


----------



## collinbxyz (May 14, 2013)

Pre-Ordered from TheCubicle on Friday.

Shipped yesterday (The day they received the cubes).

I'm very impressed.


----------



## Applecow (May 14, 2013)

the guys at hknowstore should probably count the pieces when getting the diy kits.
i preordered one that arrived today. one of the smaller (upper) center pieces is missing. got 2 of the bigger ones.
a friend preordered 2, arrived today or yesterday. in one kit there was an edge piece missing, in one a corner piece and a center cap.


----------



## radmin (May 14, 2013)

In my experience reverse corner cutting in an actual solve causes corner twists. The reason is that my hands prevent the movement of the pieces needed to reverse cut.
Some times the center wants to twist in stead. 
Still impressive though.


----------



## circular3 (May 14, 2013)

Would you say it's a quieter cube than the zhanchi? And if so, by how much?


----------



## Gordon (May 14, 2013)

The tracking state is still 'Departure from border point of origin country' for mine.
I wonder if I will get it before the weekend.




Applecow said:


> the guys at hknowstore should probably count the pieces when getting the diy kits.
> i preordered one that arrived today. one of the smaller (upper) center pieces is missing. got 2 of the bigger ones.
> a friend preordered 2, arrived today or yesterday. in one kit there was an edge piece missing, in one a corner piece and a center cap.



That scares me a bit, because I only ordered one cube. I hope it's complete.


----------



## Lagom (May 14, 2013)

circular3 said:


> Would you say it's a quieter cube than the zhanchi? And if so, by how much?



Its about the same, but the sound is a lot less disturbing. Its way better for the bus or when your girlfriend's sleeping, compared to the zhanchi.

Actually here you go. Sound comparison. Yeah I messed up the perms but its ok cause im a noob :-D 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4z12upkq5nftrst/20130514_171311.mp4


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 14, 2013)

Lagom said:


> Actually here you go. Sound comparison. Yeah I messed up the perms but its ok cause im a noob :-D
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4z12upkq5nftrst/20130514_171311.mp4



Thanks for that. Hmm... I like high frequency over low frequency. I think high corresponds to faster and low corresponds to slower. It must be psychological.


----------



## littlewing1208 (May 14, 2013)

Are people finding that this cube needs to be pretty tight tension wise to be manageable?

EDIT:

So I'm not in love with this thing. It feels too light and the sound is super annoying. Only have 10 solves on it....will play with it more later. Overall it is pretty well build and only the edges of a few pieces had any significant flash.


----------



## radmin (May 14, 2013)

My Zhanchi is a little gummy so it's more quiet. 
Zhanchi is snappy sounding, the Fun's is more scratchy. 

I was comparing it last night to my other light cubes. (C4 and C5). Fun's performs a little better and is slightly faster. It's like what the Alpha CC should have been.


----------



## Wassaren (May 14, 2013)

I just ordered my black Fangshi, it should arrive at the end of this week. I'm so excited


----------



## Gordon (May 15, 2013)

I just saw that mine is at customs in Swizerland. I think I'll get it tomorrow


----------



## MarcelP (May 15, 2013)

Gordon said:


> I just saw that mine is at customs in Swizerland. I think I'll get it tomorrow



Mine arrived today in Holland.. Hopefully tomorrow at my doorstep


----------



## razer0901 (May 15, 2013)

Just got my cube yesterday. I was suppose to come on Monday but it needed a signature so I got it the next day.
anyway, onto the thoughts of the cube:

Feels just like how it sounds in the video! "Cardboardy" which is because instead of using a flat polished surface where pieces meet (Dayan zhanchi), it's small tiny rough surfaces which allows the cube to have less surface area to make it fast, because of this feature it needs very very little lube to move fast. (Mine was pre-assembled so it was lubed, but because of the "Cardboardy" sound when I turned it I thought it had no lube but then when I took an edge out I saw a very little bit, but then I found out that, wait, this little bit can run the cube???)

It's FAST!!! After I played with it for a few mins I noticed that not only the lube runs the cube but its faster than the zhanchi, when I went back to solve my zhanchi it felt slow. I often overshoot now!

It never pops! I did many random solves and some intense corner cutting and it still didn't pop. Tried to make it pop by cutting 60 and it still didn't pop.

Corner cutting is about the same as the Dayan zhanchi, maybe a little less, but I don't have to worry about the cube popping like the zhanchi does.

Only problem is when I was taking off my white center cap and I saw that one of the 4 legs were melted or didn't mold correctly. I got mine from icubestore and they were all pre-assembled so I don't know if any other problems are within the cube. (Going to take it apart when I have time.) What are your thoughts? Should I ask for a new center cap? It works right now though.

I let my other speedcubing friend to try it out and he now says he wants one! Only problem for both of us is getting used to the feel and speed. (Both of us came from a zhanchi.)

To wrap it up, most people are asking if I would recommend it. Well, yes I would recommend it but if you aren't in a hurry on getting a new cube then wait until they get better molding-thing to fix the pieces.

P.S. The order I got my cubes were this: crappy storebought(to learn to solve it!), great storebought(for my sister so not really mine), Dayan Zhanchi(To start speedcubing! It was fast!), This, Fangshi(much faster than the zhanchi).


----------



## noe1995 (May 15, 2013)

I think i'm going to get one in like two weeks ,but *at what shop* should I get it from?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 15, 2013)

One with *BIG LETTERS*


(sorry couldn't help myself there) 


Read the thread backwards, there is ENOUGH info in there where you can buy this with the prices and all.. do a bit of homework


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 15, 2013)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/21...shi-shuangren-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube-diy-kit $8.45

they have all kinds in stock by the looks.


----------



## Ellsming (May 16, 2013)

Right, so how badly do I need this cube? How good actually is it? A friend and I recently bought 6 stickerless Guhong v2s and made 6 solid-colour cubes (split the cubes and cost between us) and as such I'm not exactly short on 3x3s at the minute. I already had several beforehand too. But everyone's going on about how amazing this thing is. 

For less than £6 it seems like a steal, but how much do I _really_ need one?


----------



## uniacto (May 16, 2013)

Ellsming said:


> Right, so how badly do I need this cube? How good actually is it? A friend and I recently bought 6 stickerless Guhong v2s and made 6 solid-colour cubes (split the cubes and cost between us) and as such I'm not exactly short on 3x3s at the minute. I already had several beforehand too. But everyone's going on about how amazing this thing is.
> 
> For less than £6 it seems like a steal, but how much do I _really_ need one?



...why would you make solid colored cubes? haha

Eh, nothing is actually _needed_, it's more of a want thing than anything, actually. If I were you, I would probably wait awhile because of the guhong thing and wait till next month or something.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 16, 2013)

They're basically "Force Cubes"
It's making comp-legal cubes out of illegal (stickerless) ones


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (May 16, 2013)

Any news on when the 54.6mm version shown in this video is going to be available?

Edit: well, not shown, but it says there will be one on the side of the box.


----------



## uniacto (May 16, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> They're basically "Force Cubes"
> It's making comp-legal cubes out of illegal (stickerless) ones



well, yea I know that, haha. I'm just asking why he would do that, but that's of no matter.


----------



## WhipeeDip (May 16, 2013)

Just bought a DIY black kit off the Cubicle 
First time buying a DIY (I've taken apart and reassembled cubes before, but not from scratch, like a DIY kit).
How easy is it to misthread a new core? That's my only concern.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 16, 2013)

Then put the screws in the first time without the center pieces on. Then you can see how the screw direction is doing, and then take out the screw and put the centerpiece on. Inserting the screw now will follow the thread you made before.


----------



## WhipeeDip (May 16, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Then put the screws in the first time without the center pieces on. Then you can see how the screw direction is doing, and then take out the screw and put the centerpiece on. Inserting the screw now will follow the thread you made before.



Smart! Didn't think of that. Thanks!
(They should really have a rep/thanks system or something)


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 16, 2013)

They were thinking of that.. but people would just abuse the feature, so.. this is ok too 

I did the same trick on my v-cube4, as the centers are difficult to work with and the core is finicky. Worked like a charm that way!


----------



## Gordon (May 16, 2013)

Just got mine  

First package that arrived was the one with the DaYan 2x2s (both sizes). I already was a bit disappointet because I expected the Fangshi, but then a second package arrived 

Unfortunately I'm at work and cannot assemble it right now. I'm looking forward to lunch time.


----------



## MarcelP (May 16, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Just got mine
> 
> First package that arrived was the one with the DaYan 2x2s (both sizes). I already was a bit disappointet because I expected the Fangshi, but then a second package arrived
> 
> Unfortunately I'm at work and cannot assemble it right now. I'm looking forward to lunch time.



Happy day for you. New fangshi and new Dayan 2 X 2  I hope mine will arrive today also.


----------



## littlewing1208 (May 16, 2013)

So the Shuang Ren has a weird core. The actual production cubes don't come with a dayan looking core like in CBC's video. Anyway, it's a lot easier to hold to get the screws threading in due to the 'webbing'. Just be careful and you'll be fine. There is a lot of slop in the center hole to screw (ie the screw OD is a good bit smaller than the center piece ID relative to other cubes) which means that, though I don't endorse being hap-hazardous about threading your screws into the core, if you are off by a small bit, it's not going to matter.


----------



## mati1242 (May 16, 2013)

I just received my FangShi ShuangRen, and I must say that I'm impressed with this cube 

It's very fast out of the box, aven with small amount of lube in it.
Turns great, very flexible and because of that the algorithms flows very nicely.
Also I don't have a single pop even that the cube is pretty loose.
One thing that is bothering me is the "swishy" feel of it but I'm getting used to it and I'm starting to like it 

Summing up:
I'm still getting used to the cube, and because of that sometimes it lock's up but I think it will go away after playing with it more. I recommend this cube to everyone who want something new in collecion, but also for someone who is looking for a new speedcube.


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 16, 2013)

I heard that putting it into a dayan core makes it feel better. Haven't got mine yet, but looking forward to it!


----------



## littlewing1208 (May 16, 2013)

So it's growing on me. It's definitely getting quieter since putting 60+ solves on it. It's the lightweight and speed of it that was hard to manage at first.

Honestly lubing this thing (other than the core) is kind of futile. There is so little contact surface that the lube doesn't really go anywhere.


----------



## jayefbe (May 16, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> I heard that putting it into a dayan core makes it feel better. Haven't got mine yet, but looking forward to it!



Can I ask where the source of this information came from?


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 16, 2013)

Nowhere reliable, but I'm gonna try it on mine 

tbh, gonna try it without lube first and then work my way up from there


----------



## PedroSabioni (May 17, 2013)

In CBC's videos, it seems that the prototype doesn't have that "shapeways feeling" or dry sound that I've seen many people talking about. I wonder if it's good or bad. I think it reduces the contact points, what makes the cube faster, but not as smooth as the prototype.


----------



## DaRealPizza (May 17, 2013)

So I have a question that every new speedcuber is newb enough to not know but to shy to ask, is this cube better than a Rubik's brand 3x3? (lol N3WB5)


----------



## cube guy (May 17, 2013)

DaRealPizza said:


> So I have a question that every new speedcuber is newb enough to not know but to shy to ask, is this cube better than a Rubik's brand 3x3? (lol N3WB5)



lol


----------



## PedroSabioni (May 17, 2013)

DaRealPizza said:


> So I have a question that every new speedcuber is newb enough to not know but to shy to ask, is this cube better than a Rubik's brand 3x3? (lol N3WB5)



Well... It depends. It's good to use a "bad cube" (that doesn't cut corners, such as the Rubik's brand) to learn how to be precise at your turns. Once you've learned how to fingertrick in a bad cube, buy a speedcube. The most used speedcubes right now are: Dayan ZhanChi and Dayan Guhong and the fangshi, that is not much used cause it just came out. The Fangshi seems to be as good or better than the two Dayan cubes i've mentioned.


----------



## Parity Case (May 17, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Then put the screws in the first time without the center pieces on. (etc.)



Oh! Good idea! I wish I'd done that - will do with future builds - thanks for the tip!

My black DIY arrived in the mail yesterday (May 9 to May 15 HK to Canada: fast!), and I put it together. It came with a ton of free plastic (flash), so I had to use a knife and/or sandpaper on about 50 points to clean it up - the biggest piece of flash was about 1.5*1.5mm. I also put a DIY Zanchi 55mm together yesterday, no sanding/cutting needed, so comparatively speaking, the Fangshi production process could do with some improvement. I can't comment on the stickers, as I Cubesmithed it. The Fangshi logo is by far the most aesthetically pleasing of any logo I've had so far - it adds a nice finish to the cube.

I can tell it should be amazing (and I love the sound - the frequency and punch of Dayan's Guhongs and Zanchis hurts my eardrums if I'm too close to a reflective surface like a wall for a lot of solves)...but...I can't get the tensions right (I think that's the problem, anyhow, but it could be a screw threading issue). I got the Zanchi DIY tensions perfect, but for some reason, the Fangshi wants to fall out of alignment a lot, particularly if I'm doing complex fingertricky algs. By out of alignement, I mean it doesn't seem to want to hold its cube shape, and loses form easily. Anyhow, I put this down as being user-error, not a production issue. Once I get that sorted, this cube should be superb...


----------



## aaroncl (May 17, 2013)

Personally I think the fangshi logo is boring, if that's a good way to put it.


----------



## WhipeeDip (May 17, 2013)

My DIY shipped out from the Cubicle today 
I'll tell you guys what I think after it arrives. I'm really hoping for no flashing, kind of scared to go around chopping/sanding off tons of extra plastic.


----------



## YddEd (May 17, 2013)

PedroSabioni said:


> Well... It depends. It's good to use a "bad cube" (that doesn't cut corners, such as the Rubik's brand) to learn how to be precise at your turns. Once you've learned how to fingertrick in a bad cube, buy a speedcube. The most used speedcubes right now are: Dayan ZhanChi and Dayan Guhong and the fangshi, that is not much used cause it just came out. The Fangshi seems to be as good or better than the two Dayan cubes i've mentioned.


http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?42021-Does-turning-RC-increase-your-precision Thats all.


----------



## Lagom (May 17, 2013)

Parity Case said:


> Oh! Good idea! I wish I'd done that - will do with future builds - thanks for the tip!
> 
> My black DIY arrived in the mail yesterday (May 9 to May 15 HK to Canada: fast!), and I put it together. It came with a ton of free plastic (flash), so I had to use a knife and/or sandpaper on about 50 points to clean it up - the biggest piece of flash was about 1.5*1.5mm. I also put a DIY Zanchi 55mm together yesterday, no sanding/cutting needed, so comparatively speaking, the Fangshi production process could do with some improvement. I can't comment on the stickers, as I Cubesmithed it. The Fangshi logo is by far the most aesthetically pleasing of any logo I've had so far - it adds a nice finish to the cube.
> View attachment 2857
> ...



Most of the flaws were on the edge pieces for me, and only on places where Theres no contact with other pieces! 

I put a dayan core in my cube and it got a bit better, snappier. No idea why tho, its just a core... 

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 17, 2013)

Parity Case: You could try watching cyoubx tutorial on how to tension your cube (he has it on a dayan, but it works on any and all cubes).


----------



## kalyk (May 17, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> http://www.fasttech.com/products/21...shi-shuangren-3x3x3-puzzle-speed-cube-diy-kit $8.45
> 
> they have all kinds in stock by the looks.



Yeah, that's great! Whereas HKnowstore sells it for 18$, that's insane, why would someone still buy from them... FastTech is awesome. You have to be a little more patient but you get a great price.


----------



## windhero (May 17, 2013)

If you buy with more than $25, you get the faster shipping free at Fasttech. I bought a white DIY Funs puzzle, some C4U Core sets, a SS 4x4 v4 and a big bottle of Maru lube while I was at it even though my black DIY Funs puzzle is on its way from hknowstore.


----------



## DarioRubik (May 17, 2013)

Should have gotten mine today... but i've got to get it at the post office since no one recieved the package. Can't wait!!


----------



## stensgaard (May 17, 2013)

HKnow delivered a Fangshi to Denmark today 
can't wait to get home from work and assemble it!


----------



## Cubikage (May 17, 2013)

just from pure speculation: i think that if the plastic was smooth (dayan plastic), a face would overshoot when fingertricking. The textured plastic probably hepls grip with the other pieces, keeping it from overshooting and giving its unique sound


----------



## stensgaard (May 17, 2013)

I think the textures creates LESS friction, not more ...


----------



## Lagom (May 17, 2013)

stensgaard said:


> I think the textures creates LESS friction, not more ...



True that. My texture has started disappearing tho, after just a few days

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JodoYodo (May 17, 2013)

Has anyone else had problems getting the center caps on? I had to tighten my cube waaay tighter than I normally do in order to get the caps to fit onto the center piece, and even then some of them are not fully clipped in. I generally like my cubes looser, but the amount I had to tighten it seemed excessive. I actually had problems turning the screws in tight enough. Other than that, I think the cube feels great, but to get my caps on I had to make it too tight for me to speedcube comfortably. I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this, and if there's a fix, such as using different springs.


----------



## cowabunga (May 17, 2013)

I pre ordered 2 fangshi on march 7th and havn't received them yet...


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 17, 2013)

about same here, although I'm in another boat to most people here as I preordered from 51morefun


----------



## littlewing1208 (May 17, 2013)

My Shuang Ren is getting quieter and faster each day. I think I do like it afterall. The lightness and swishiness were unnerving at first.



JodoYodo said:


> Has anyone else had problems getting the center caps on? I had to tighten my cube waaay tighter than I normally do in order to get the caps to fit onto the center piece, and even then some of them are not fully clipped in. I generally like my cubes looser, but the amount I had to tighten it seemed excessive. I actually had problems turning the screws in tight enough. Other than that, I think the cube feels great, but to get my caps on I had to make it too tight for me to speedcube comfortably. I'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this, and if there's a fix, such as using different springs.



So I initially tensioned mine until the screw threads were just to the point of being completely in the core which was about 1.5x pennies width of gap when the springs bottomed out. In this state, the screw heads were about flush with the center pieces when no corners/edges were installed (ie with the center stalk touching the core). Once assembled, the flat part of the screw heads sunk in about 0.5-0.75mm. This was too loose to me and it could barely stay in a cubic shape without forcing it. I think I did 270deg of additional torquing of the screws after this before I got it to a tension that I like. It cuts corners at like 55 degrees which is nuts and it is faster than any of my Zhanchis or Guhongs. 

If you have yours such that when assembled, the screw heads protrude past the center piece cylinders such that the center caps can't be put on, then you must really like your cubes loose .

Picture:


----------



## JodoYodo (May 17, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I might try to re-assemble tonight... my screw currently looks like this:



Spoiler











And I cannot physically turn these screws any deeper. I wonder if my screws are too long or if my core is different or the springs are too big...


----------



## joshlad111 (May 17, 2013)

I got mine today! So happy! It's so much different from the guhong, but i hate the red stickers you get with it for the black cube, they're almost transparent...


----------



## uniacto (May 17, 2013)

JodoYodo said:


> Thanks for the reply. I might try to re-assemble tonight... my screw currently looks like this:
> 
> -picture-
> 
> And I cannot physically turn these screws any deeper. I wonder if my screws are too long or if my core is different or the springs are too big...



What type of stickers are those? They look goooooood haha


----------



## littlewing1208 (May 17, 2013)

@JodoYodo,

I did notice after the threads are completely into the core that any further torquing on the screws was harder, but I put just a hair of lubix on the threads before starting to thread them in since the screw-to-core interface is pretty tight as it is. Looking at your picture, given my experience with the Fangshi, yours must be crazy loose unless yours has much longer springs or stiffer springs rates than mine. Was your a DIY or assembled and from where?


----------



## JodoYodo (May 17, 2013)

I DIY-ed it, got the parts from HKNow. The cube is definitely not loose, and has no problem holding its shape. In fact, when I remove edge pieces, I have problems putting them back in.



uniacto said:


> What type of stickers are those? They look goooooood haha


They're PuzzleAddictions stickers, Half Bright. Witlong Cut (which is why the corners are rounded). I like the cut a lot, not so hot about the colours, but the rounded edges made them easy to apply.


----------



## littlewing1208 (May 17, 2013)

JodoYodo said:


> I DIY-ed it, got the parts from HKNow. The cube is definitely not loose, and has no problem holding its shape. In fact, when I remove edge pieces, I have problems putting them back in.



Mine is a DIY from HKnow as well. Hmmm, it's almost like we got different hardware or something. Did your core look like a webbed ball (ie not like standard dayan-style cores)?

Could you take out one center piece and measure the length of the spring and screw (screw total length to under the head and the length of the threaded section)?


----------



## JodoYodo (May 17, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> Mine is a DIY from HKnow as well. Hmmm, it's almost like we got different hardware or something. Did your core look like a webbed ball (ie not like standard dayan-style cores)?
> 
> Could you take out one center piece and measure the length of the spring and screw (screw total length to under the head and the length of the threaded section)?


I did get the webbed ball, yes. I was thinking of taking it apart this weekend to compare the sizes of the pieces. It's possible that I just like my cubes loose and the Fangshi isn't for me  I would be pretty disappointed, since I really really like the feeling of the cube when the caps aren't on and the tensions are loose.


----------



## a small kitten (May 17, 2013)

Hey everyone. TheCubicle.us just created fitted stickers for the FangShi ShuangRen. They cuts are round. The stickers ended up being 15.5mm. 

Click here for a picture of the stickers on the cube.


----------



## Lagom (May 17, 2013)

joshlad111 said:


> I got mine today! So happy! It's so much different from the guhong, but i hate the red stickers you get with it for the black cube, they're almost transparent...



Im waiting for stickers, so I put on double stickers on mine. Got a lot better  

Sent from my GT-P3110 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uniacto (May 17, 2013)

JodoYodo said:


> They're PuzzleAddictions stickers, Half Bright. Witlong Cut (which is why the corners are rounded). I like the cut a lot, not so hot about the colours, but the rounded edges made them easy to apply.



ah okay. They looked like the cubicles for a second. Thanks


----------



## DaRealPizza (May 18, 2013)

Just got mine assembled and lubed, tensioned and I cant say anything other than I love this cube!


----------



## MarcelP (May 18, 2013)

I received mine yesterday. I have done about 50 solves. I am not sure how I feel about the cube. Ecstatically it is not a beautifull cube because edge pieces are sticking out. That is because of the clip on mechanisme of the edges. There are a lot of contact point which makes the cube make it's raspy sound. And because of that there are so many contact points it is slow. Even my Shengshou Wind turns faster. And it's no match for my Milky Zhanchi's (or any of my Zhanchi's actually). What does makes this cube better than the others is the awesome flow. It does *NOT* lock up ever. I used the high viscose Calvins lube with a few drops Maru. Maybe I am just used to super fast silicone lube. I will wash the lube out today and apply silicone. And I think I need to fiddle with tensions. I really hope I will feel better about the cube. Right now I am not super enthusiastic.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 18, 2013)

I am still waiting for mine to come in. Should be today if you got yours yesterday.

The sticking out edges are not appealing to me.. I find I am bothered with them in fact when I see them on videos. Hopefully the newer version will have that fixed.

Did you remove excess flash?


----------



## MarcelP (May 18, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Did you remove excess flash?



Yes, I got that tip from Gordon. He told me to cut off excess plastic before assembling. So I did. These are not on contact points, but they make it hard to put center caps in and to put egde 'caps' on. I think I got rid of 99% of that plastic. I would love to see a good tensioning video of the Fangshi. I think that's maybe where I screwed up.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 18, 2013)

Have you watched cyoubx's vid on it? Tension dayan cube, it is called roughly, you can find it that way.

I also made one addressing some other points I believed worth mentioning.


----------



## MarcelP (May 18, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Have you watched cyoubx's vid on it? Tension dayan cube, it is called roughly, you can find it that way.
> 
> I also made one addressing some other points I believed worth mentioning.



Yeah, I watched Cyoubx and CBC tensioning. But, the Fangshi comes with a different core (see on picture zcube: http://zcube.cn/Funs-ShuangRen.html) So you can't say for sure how far the screws must go in. If all fails, I will replace this core with a C4U core.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 18, 2013)

You cannot get it tensioned evenly first and then tighten or loosen at will? That is how I do it in any case.. tension the cube to corner cut evenly on all sides and then tighten or loosen all sides at the same time same amount to get it to where I want it to be.

No mail here yet lol


----------



## MarcelP (May 18, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> No mail here yet lol



Are you waiting outside with a laptop for the mailman?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 18, 2013)

No.. upstairs in my regular room lol

I don't even dare go to the bathroom, afraid he is going to ring while I have the pants around my ankles ROFL!!


----------



## Parity Case (May 18, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> I don't even dare go to the bathroom, afraid he is going to ring while I have the pants around my ankles ROFL!!



That could speed your cube delivery up...I made my mailman deliver mine by deciding that if I got in the shower, he'd inconveniently turn up. Three minutes later and covered in soap, doorbell rang. I think I got his electronic signature device a bit soapy, but I'm sure it needed cleaning anyhow...

&, re: cyoubx tensioning vid - I'll check that out in a moment, thanks - usually my tensioning of cubes works out fine, so I'm a bit concerned I threaded a screw slightly off axis.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 18, 2013)

Using his tut will make the slightly off axis screw not matter


----------



## Lchu613 (May 19, 2013)

CBC video is now out but I haven't watched it yet because speakers are connected to the power bar, which right now is a brick not a power bar lol

I'm excited to see how he likes the MP version vs the prototype


----------



## Parity Case (May 19, 2013)

@Kattenvriendin
@MarcelP

-I tend to do what cyoubx does anyway, so that unfortunately didn't solve the problem. Next, I unscrewed all the centre pieces, and put the screws back in without springs or cube centre pieces, and could see that one was indeed misaligned (so the earlier tip on pre-screwing would eliminate that). 

I had a spare C4Y core, and tried screwing in the raw Fangshi screws (C4Y's look too short). They went in straight, so I undid, and reassembled. Way better now. I just have to work the lube (Traxxas 50K) in for a bit, and then fine tune the tensions, and it should be pretty sweet. So Marcel, if you can't get your cube to behave, C4Y could help.

Thanks for the assistance


----------



## MarcelP (May 19, 2013)

Parity Case said:


> So Marcel, if you can't get your cube to behave, C4Y could help.



I am at the point where I really start to hate this cube.. LOL I will try that. Also C4U screws and springs? Or just the core?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 19, 2013)

The springs, definitely. The core.. I don't know if it is really necessary. But DEFINITELY the springs.

However.. it will NOT become your milky  Those just are in a league of their own. And they are good out of the box, without fiddling


----------



## YddEd (May 19, 2013)

I'm going to be ordering a Fangshi Shuangren from fasttech  $8.50


----------



## Parity Case (May 19, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> I am at the point where I really start to hate this cube.. LOL I will try that. Also C4U screws and springs? Or just the core?



I only used the C4Y core. I Kept the Fangshi springs and screws as my C4Y screws look much shorter, and I figured the Fangshi springs are the right size for the cavity inside the Fangshi centre pieces. I think my C4Y core wasn't pre-threaded, so the screws made their own new channels in the core (or just fit very well anyway).

I still haven't decided whether I like this cube yet. I changed my colour scheme, which is throwing my recognition off a bit and slowing me down (not the cube's fault). I'm still finding it a bit too squishy for my taste (at least it it holds its shape properly now after the core swap), which may suggest it's less forgiving of sloppy manoeuvres - my various Dayans let me get away with a lot, it seems.

This is mainly a problem for algorithms involving a lot of fast flick-type movements, such as for one of the four 'awkward shape' OLLs - R2' U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R' - on a Guhong or Zanchi, I have a really nice flow with no gaps between any of those moves, but on the Fangshi, it catches if I'm not sufficiently precise. From a static position (the standard 'corner cut test'), my Fangshi's corner cutting is great on all faces from all four positions, but mid-algorithm, meh. It'll take me a few more weeks to decide what i really think of this cube though, and I'll probably get the smaller version when it comes out, as the 55mm DIY black Zanchi I got the same day is already my favourite cube, the size is perfect.

PS. This is the C4Y core I'm using (aka "MHZ"):
http://lightake.com/detail.do/sku.MHZ_Core___Screws___Springs_Set_(New)-29962


----------



## 5BLD (May 22, 2013)

This cube is absolutely disgusting. I am using it as a cube to train myself to lower movecount as I can't turn nearly as fast.
I see a glint of OH potential but it's fading.


----------



## KongShou (May 22, 2013)

5BLD said:


> This cube is absolutely disgusting. I am using it as a cube to train myself to lower movecount as I can't turn nearly as fast.
> I see a glint of OH potential but it's fading.



so it's just another panshi. Aaaaaaaand the hype fades. Sigh...


----------



## jayefbe (May 22, 2013)

KongShou said:


> so it's just another panshi. Aaaaaaaand the hype fades. Sigh...



It's much better than the PanShi, I'm guessing most would agree with that. It just doesn't live up to the ridiculous and practically unobtainable hype. I doubt the zhanchi would even live up to that hype.


----------



## KongShou (May 22, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> It's much better than the PanShi, I'm guessing most would agree with that. It just doesn't live up to the ridiculous and practically unobtainable hype. I doubt the zhanchi would even live up to that hype.



That what I meant, anything will collapse under hypes like that


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 22, 2013)

jayefbe said:


> It's much better than the PanShi, I'm guessing most would agree with that. It just doesn't live up to the ridiculous and practically unobtainable hype. I doubt the zhanchi would even live up to that hype.



You're right... the Zhanchi can't possibly be "better than a Zhanchi".


----------



## ncube (May 22, 2013)

I really like mine. It's better than my guhong imo, maybe even better than zhanchi. tensioning was a bit weird, but I found that the tension I'm happy with is when the top of the plastic circle in the center is between the top of the screw and the flat part.


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 22, 2013)

Not every cube is for everyone. Some agree it is better than a zhanchi whereas others can't get accustomed to the lightweight or the scratchy turning. Personal preference. To say the cube is "Better than a zhanchi" for everyone is just like the Zhanchi/Guhong split.


----------



## mark49152 (May 22, 2013)

Assembling the pieces was fun - different to the many Dayan cubes I've done. Didn't have any flash. The pieces are great but I'm unimpressed by the core - it was very difficult to get the screws to go in straight. Perhaps that's why there are such different opinions on the cube, that some people have wonkier screws? 

Another issue is the center pieces. The two halves don't lock together well, but aren't loose either, and seem to rock when their corners are pressed. How are they supposed to be? Loose, or should I glue them? Has anyone else got this issue?


----------



## MarcelP (May 23, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Another issue is the center pieces. The two halves don't lock together well, but aren't loose either, and seem to rock when their corners are pressed. How are they supposed to be? Loose, or should I glue them? Has anyone else got this issue?


The top center piece is supposed to be pressed into the bottom center piece. When all assembled it should be fine.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 23, 2013)

And if not, push on the center piece so it comes down again.

I showed it in my review, the second one.


----------



## YddEd (May 23, 2013)

KongShou said:


> so it's just another panshi. Aaaaaaaand the hype fades. Sigh...


I'm 100% sure I told someone to solve the cube a few hundred times for it to get better.


----------



## mark49152 (May 23, 2013)

OK, finished assembling the cube. I had the same problem I read somewhere here - the cube felt pretty good loose, but then I had to screw the screws in so much further to get the caps on that it changed the feel for the worse. First impression is that it has potential but will take time to break in. The light feel and smooth cornering reminds me of a Lingyun, but it's more robust. It feels like it badly needs some lube on the pieces, but I haven't put any in because of the comments made here (I only have Traxxas 50k).


----------



## YddEd (May 23, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> OK, finished assembling the cube. I had the same problem I read somewhere here - the cube felt pretty good loose, but then I had to screw the screws in so much further to get the caps on that it changed the feel for the worse. First impression is that it has potential but will take time to break in. The light feel and smooth cornering reminds me of a Lingyun, but it's more robust. It feels like it badly needs some lube on the pieces, but I haven't put any in because of the comments made here (I only have Traxxas 50k).


Just do like 50 ao12 or something.
(To break it in)


----------



## mark49152 (May 23, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Just do like 50 ao12 or something.
> (To break it in)


Obviously. Or is what you're saying that it doesn't need lube once broken in?


----------



## YddEd (May 23, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Obviously. Or is what you're saying that it doesn't need lube once broken in?


Well other people say it doesn't need it.
I haven't got mine yet but I wont lube it until I break it in properly. I'll post here to see how it is with and without lube.


----------



## windhero (May 23, 2013)

It doesn't really need lube. It's flimsy and fast as is and overturns easily. 

The problem of this cube is it's flimsiness, which makes it worse than a dayan to some cubers. It forgives too much even. The reason to this are the soft springs and the fact that there is way too much air for the screw to roll within the center piece. The gap between the stem of the screw and the plastic of the center piece makes it spin a lot better and faster, but it can end in misalignments of the pieces that want to be in a cubic shape. When you turn the center caps are pivoting because there is air between the screw and the plastic, while the rest of the cube wants to stay in a cubic shape. This results in the pieces taking a form set by the core and screws => the cube is flimsy and cannot keep a cubic shape easily. This also makes the center pieces lock the rest of the cube up during some algorithms. This extra air makes some algorithms easier, algorithms that are made with fingers that are harder to control such as H perms, Z perms and perms that use the D layer a lot like the E perm. When you use your pinky and ring fingers you almost never (in my personal opinion) flick the cube where its supposed to go, but a little off the target. The ShuangRen forgives this, because the cube is airy. The Dayan would lock up easier here. This is why people that are really fast (and accurate, their ring finger and pinky moves are accurate and move the pieces along the cubic form) are faster with the ShuangRen, and slower people arent. It's about accuracy and cubing style.

I'll be making a video of this soon.


----------



## mark49152 (May 23, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I haven't got mine yet


Then why are you on here offering advice? You add nothing by just blindly repeating what others have said.



windhero said:


> It doesn't really need lube. It's flimsy and fast as is and overturns easily. (etc)


Good analysis, thanks; I would agree with most of what you wrote. The best thing about the cube is its forgiving nature, and I use lots of <RUD> algs (my R, G, A, N, V, Ja perms as well as E perm are all <RUD>). I think you're right about the Fangshi favouring those algs. Mine certainly isn't fast though - the second best thing about it is that after half an hour of solving on the Fangshi, I can go back to my Zhanchi and it feels incredibly fast and smooth, almost frictionless


----------



## ben1996123 (May 23, 2013)

fugginel

everyone was like "omg so awesome everyone get one !"

then I ordered one and some calvinspuzzle lube

now everyone is like "it sucks dont lube it it overturns the corners twist its flimsy"


----------



## mark49152 (May 23, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> everyone was like "omg so awesome everyone get one !"


Yep, based on virtually no user feedback. Anyone who didn't realise they were gambling by pre-ordering deserves to be parted from their money, as the old adage says


----------



## windhero (May 23, 2013)

Dont get me wrong; it's a great puzzle for great speedcubers. I see the 54.7mm ShuangRen taking a leading place for people solving OH for example. We might even see some new records with it some day. Personally I dont think my cube control is quite at the level what the ShuangRen needs.

But yeah, it doesn't need lube EXCEPT in the core. In the core it helps loads. The pieces just dont need any because of how it's designed.


----------



## littlewing1208 (May 23, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Assembling the pieces was fun - different to the many Dayan cubes I've done. Didn't have any flash. The pieces are great but I'm unimpressed by the core - it was very difficult to get the screws to go in straight. Perhaps that's why there are such different opinions on the cube, that some people have wonkier screws?
> 
> Another issue is the center pieces. The two halves don't lock together well, but aren't loose either, and seem to rock when their corners are pressed. How are they supposed to be? Loose, or should I glue them? Has anyone else got this issue?



The spring tension will keep these pieces together, but a small drop of super glue couldn't hurt if you don't like how tight they go together. However, I wonder if the design assumes a slight rock between these two pieces during usage....


----------



## Username (May 23, 2013)

windhero said:


> Dont get me wrong; it's a great puzzle for great speedcubers. I see the 54.7mm ShuangRen taking a leading place for people solving OH for example. We might even see some new records with it some day. Personally I dont think my cube control is quite at the level what the ShuangRen needs.
> 
> But yeah, it doesn't need lube EXCEPT in the core. In the core it helps loads. The pieces just dont need any because of how it's designed.



I added some 10k diff oil to the pieces. After a while of breaking in the lube it feels better than without it (imo)


----------



## mark49152 (May 23, 2013)

littlewing1208 said:


> However, I wonder if the design assumes a slight rock between these two pieces during usage....


That's exactly why I asked, although I can't imagine how it would help.


----------



## littlewing1208 (May 23, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> That's exactly why I asked, although I can't imagine how it would help.



I have a second one coming (white DIY) today from thecubicle.us and I might glue the centers together and I'll report back.


----------



## peterbone (May 23, 2013)

JodoYodo said:


> Thanks for the reply. I might try to re-assemble tonight... my screw currently looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is 5 days late, but it looks to me like you didn't screw the screws in straight. The cores don't come with a thread for the screws, so you have to make sure you screw them in straight. If not then it will get harder to turn the deeper the screw gets. It will be difficult to fix it now that you've formed a thread at the wrong angle.


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 23, 2013)

I've assembled mine finally. It's a good cube, no doubting that. However I replaced the core with an unused zhanchi core. This gives the cube a much more unstable feel.

I found originally that if I didn't tighten it enough, the screws would come out by themselves, which led to explosions. The cube still pops which is frustrating, does anyone else's pop? if it does, what core do you have? 

Thinking of switching over to the Fangshi core to try and resolve this.


----------



## cube guy (May 23, 2013)

I got mine in the mail 2 hours ago, overall i'm impressed


----------



## radmin (May 23, 2013)

PeelingStickers said:


> I've assembled mine finally. It's a good cube, no doubting that. However I replaced the core with an unused zhanchi core. This gives the cube a much more unstable feel.
> 
> I found originally that if I didn't tighten it enough, the screws would come out by themselves, which led to explosions. The cube still pops which is frustrating, does anyone else's pop? if it does, what core do you have?
> 
> Thinking of switching over to the Fangshi core to try and resolve this.



At the tension that feels the best mine twists corners and sometimes pops. If I tighten in it feels catchy and blah like lunhui or pangshi.
I still like it though. 

I put some maru lube in it the other day and to my surprise it slowed down a bit. It's returned to it's fast state now that the maru lube has dried.


----------



## littlewing1208 (May 23, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> That's exactly why I asked, although I can't imagine how it would help.



I glued my white DIY center pieces and it feels the same as my black DIY. It's a lot louder because my black one has 300+ solves on it .


----------



## cube guy (May 24, 2013)

also I think that the "shapeways" grainy feel on the interior of the cube is fine enough to be called a matte finish


----------



## Bestsimple (May 24, 2013)

I just got this cube today and i have to say it's pretty good. The fast but rough turning really sells it for me.


----------



## YddEd (May 24, 2013)

Bestsimple said:


> I just got this cube today and i have to say it's pretty good. The fast but rough turning really sells it for me.


Where did you get it from?


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 24, 2013)

For me, the cube seems to be a hybrid between the Zhanchi and Guhong, in terms of feel. It's controllable, but has the good clicky feel that I loved about the Zhanchi. The cube is already my main.


----------



## YddEd (May 24, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> For me, the cube seems to be a hybrid between the Zhanchi and Guhong, in terms of feel. It's controllable, but has the good clicky feel that I loved about the Zhanchi. The cube is already my main.


Could you make a review or something?


----------



## MarcelP (May 24, 2013)

After receiving my second Fanghsi I now understand why people say this cube is awesome...
[video=youtube_share;ZAiY1AagWzA]http://youtu.be/ZAiY1AagWzA[/video]


----------



## Username (May 24, 2013)

54.6mm version?


----------



## MarcelP (May 24, 2013)

Username said:


> 54.6mm version?


No, I think the difference is less than than. It could also be that this cube is tensionned more tight. One thing is for sure. There is a difference in cube sensation. The second Fangshi is so much better. I think there are some quality issues in some of them.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 24, 2013)

Ahhh then that sure makes a difference indeed. Can you bring both to Eindhoven, so I can feel?


----------



## MarcelP (May 24, 2013)

Yeah, I will bring them.

I noticed on some cubies that with carefully removing stickers plastic came along.. Strange huh? Anyone else seen this?


----------



## samchoochiu (May 24, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Yeah, I will bring them.
> 
> I noticed on some cubies that with carefully removing stickers plastic came along.. Strange huh? Anyone else seen this?


that has happened to me before, but no where near the amount you pulled off


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 24, 2013)

ouch.. that never happened to me.. :s Irritating!


----------



## windhero (May 24, 2013)

What the hell, that's really weird! How's that even possible :fp

To me it looks like Fangshi has some explaining to do.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 24, 2013)

Hmm... looks like Fangshi has some quality control issues...


----------



## Lchu613 (May 24, 2013)

Oh, dear

Mine apparently arrived today while nobody was here, so STUPID USPS decided "Let's take it back to the post office and make them pick it up. On SATURDAY"

I am so angry right now...


----------



## aaroncl (May 24, 2013)

Got mine yesterday from Dealmaz, ordered May 8 for $8.67. It's alright, not as good as many of my other cubes. I think it's kind of like P's white one - it's either a hit or miss.

I guess I could buy another one, but then that would just give Fangshi another reason to not get it together. Can't really do much about that. Oh well, it's a new company so I guess you can't expect perfect.


----------



## PedroSabioni (May 24, 2013)

Has anyone from Brazil received the cube? Mine was shipped May 7 from hknowstore (by hong kong post) and I haven't received it yet...


----------



## Bestsimple (May 25, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Where did you get it from?



I got it from the cubicle.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 25, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> After receiving my second Fanghsi I now understand why people say this cube is awesome...
> [noparse][video]http://youtu.be/ZAiY1AagWzA[/video][/noparse]



sounds kinda like a shapeways cube


----------



## YddEd (May 25, 2013)

Bestsimple said:


> I got it from the cubicle.


How long did it take to get to you?


----------



## Bestsimple (May 25, 2013)

YddEd said:


> How long did it take to get to you?


I didn't keep track but probably around 2 weeks(I live in Australia) from release.


----------



## Taransh (May 25, 2013)

If i am right people who bought assembled fangshis are happier with their cubes than those who bought DIYs. This just what i have heard and seen. Can somebody please tell me if this is correct?


----------



## windhero (May 25, 2013)

I bought a DIY and am happy with it. I think it has a lot to do with how you assemble it, especially when you thread the core.

If you fail during the assembly its obvious the cube will suck. I prefer a DIY because I can lube it right away while I tension it.

If you trust your skills to assemble a 3x3, buy a DIY. If not, buy an assembled one. DIYs fit through a letterbox though, they don't usually send them as a package.


----------



## YddEd (May 25, 2013)

windhero said:


> I bought a DIY and am happy with it. I think it has a lot to do with how you assemble it, especially when you thread the core.
> 
> If you fail during the assembly its obvious the cube will suck. I prefer a DIY because I can lube it right away while I tension it.
> 
> If you trust your skills to assemble a 3x3, buy a DIY. If not, buy an assembled one. DIYs fit through a letterbox though, they don't usually send them as a package.


I bought an assembled Guhong v2 from iCubemart and the people who delivered it to me just forced it in the letterbox. Pretty stupid IMO.


----------



## stensgaard (May 25, 2013)

DIY and love it!


----------



## 5BLD (May 25, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> After receiving my second Fanghsi I now understand why people say this cube is awesome...
> [video=youtube_share;ZAiY1AagWzA]http://youtu.be/ZAiY1AagWzA[/video]



After realising it's awful you bought another one? Wow is it really a lot better? What could it be that made them different..?

If I can't make good use of it I'll probably give it away or something and sign it maybe. Lubing doesn't help and it's just too locky. I will give disassembly a go and maybe I can inspect the pieces...


----------



## Username (May 25, 2013)

5BLD said:


> After realising it's awful you bought another one? Wow is it really a lot better? What could it be that made them different..?
> 
> If I can't make good use of it I'll probably give it away or something and sign it maybe. Lubing doesn't help and it's just too locky. I will give disassembly a go and maybe I can inspect the pieces...



Sign and giveaway to me


----------



## YddEd (May 25, 2013)

5BLD said:


> After realising it's awful you bought another one? Wow is it really a lot better? What could it be that made them different..?
> 
> If I can't make good use of it I'll probably give it away or something and sign it maybe. Lubing doesn't help and it's just too locky. I will give disassembly a go and maybe I can inspect the pieces...





Username said:


> Sign and giveaway to me


Or me!


----------



## ottozing (May 25, 2013)

5BLD said:


> After realising it's awful you bought another one? Wow is it really a lot better? What could it be that made them different..?
> 
> If I can't make good use of it I'll probably give it away or something and sign it maybe. Lubing doesn't help and it's just too locky. I will give disassembly a go and maybe I can inspect the pieces...



The problem with the Fangshi is that the quality control is bad. You most likely just got a defective cube. Whether you wanna risk getting another crap cube or not is entirely up to you.

... Oh yeah, signed cube for me pl0x


----------



## KongShou (May 25, 2013)

5BLD said:


> After realising it's awful you bought another one? Wow is it really a lot better? What could it be that made them different..?
> 
> If I can't make good use of it I'll probably give it away or something and sign it maybe. Lubing doesn't help and it's just too locky. I will give disassembly a go and maybe I can inspect the pieces...



Sign a cube for mee!


----------



## DaRealPizza (May 25, 2013)

Honestly I think its for the new cubers the ones that are just transitioning from the original Rubik's cube and looking for something a little bit more fast, its not as good as a Dayan ZhanChi and honestly no matter how much I break it in it will never be, its a new cube with flaws if they make a V2 it might turn out better they might make slight changes that make it better than what it is now, I'm sure they look here and see what other people think, and they consider all of these comments and want to make the cube better in the long run.


----------



## Username (May 25, 2013)

Wasn't this supposed to be an unpoppable cube? Mine has popped a few times already


----------



## YddEd (May 25, 2013)

Username said:


> Wasn't this supposed to be an unpoppable cube? Mine has popped a few times already


Did anyone say it was supposed to be unpoppable? Also, were you turning it roughly?


----------



## Username (May 25, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Did anyone say it was supposed to be unpoppable? Also, were you turning it roughly?



I don't turn really rough. I think i saw someone said that it's unpoppable... Not sure.


----------



## Ollie (May 25, 2013)

Username said:


> I don't turn really rough. I think i saw someone said that it's unpoppable... Not sure.



You're right  clicketywoowoo

PS SIGNED CUBE FOR ME PLZ 5BLD I'll give you cuddles at Cambridge (= competitive advantage)


----------



## Username (May 25, 2013)

Ollie said:


> You're right  clicketywoowoo



I was talking about someone on the forums, since I don't always trust CBC's videos. Especially when it's a prototype, it might be different.

anyway, update on the cube itself. 

I've broken it in a bit more, it now has about 350-400 solves done, and it's getting better. I wiped a little bit of the 10k diff oil out, but left a bit in, and it made it a bit better. It's really smooth, doesn't lock up, and doesn't have that scratchy feel anymore. The bad things are the popping and the corner twists.


----------



## MarcelP (May 25, 2013)

Username said:


> The bad things are the popping and the corner twists.



I have screwed in the screws a lot more. Up to the point where 45 degrees corner cut is not easy anymore. It does not affect the speed (or sensation) but it gets rid of all corner twists and pops. I have not had one pop or twist in about 500 solves.


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 25, 2013)

This will be my written review on the ShuangRen.

To start, I bought mine as a preorder from 51morefun. The shipping was free and thus took 15 days to arrive. A further three days was required to retrieve it from the post office as nobody was home to pick it up.

The box was damaged but the contents were fine. Everything was there and no pieces were missing. I had an extra spring and washer in the bag. Unlike other people's my DIY came with no flash with the exception of the core and tiny pieces inside the hollowed out pieces. I sanded down the flash off the core but apart from that, no other modifications were necessary.

*Assembly:*
I followed CBC's tutorial for lubricating the core etc. The two centre pieces are a bit annoying because they keep falling apart when I try to take off the centre caps. I may super glue them together later.

The two edge pieces were easy to put together, putting on the caps however was a little trickier. Just apply some force onto the sharp edge and it should snap in quite easily without letting it bulge. My fingers hurt a little bit afterwards 

The cube is a little harder to put together than a zhanchi. Here is the key detail:

*Which core should you use?*

When I first assembled the cube I screwed the centres into a zhanchi core from one of my non-mains (IE: a C4U core). The screws fit in well (much easier than the f/s core), however when the cube was put together one entire face instantly exploded. I felt a bit perturbed as I expected it to be unpoppable. Of course I went on to tighten the cube and it seemed to work better. Or so I thought. 

One face's screw was loosening by itself. I found that I could do about 5-10 solves before that face became so loose that the cube would explode. I would have to tighten just that one face. Eventually the problem got so bad that I simply put it back into it's proper core. The problem has since been eradicated. Initially I thought it was because the threads on that screw had been stripped, but it must have been the core. I believe this is because the screws went in far too easily into the core. In a f/s core it's harder to screw the screws in, thus they won't be coming out slightly every time you do a turn.

Take dayan screws, the threads on them are far longer than on f/s screws, thus they probably won't unscrew by themselves when in a slightly wider core.

*Review*

In my opinion this cube is arguably better than a zhanchi. Mine is lubed only in the core for the pieces do not need it (as many have stated here). I've done several averages from my main zhanchi and then onto the shaungren. I found that my main performed far better, however this was only because I alternated solves between the cubes. So I tried something different. I did full averages on both. I found I was a whole second faster on the shuangren than on my main zhanchis (I averaged mid to high 16's compared to high 17's on my zhanchi).

Here is a breakdown on some specifications for the cube:

*Corner cutting:* Over 45 degrees when tensioned properly, about the same as a zhanchi.
*Reverse cutting:* At the same tensions as above, a little less than a zhanchi.
*Speed:* Despite being scratchy (similiar to a wittwo) it possesses extremely fast speed, about the same as a zhanchi.
*Pops:* Unpoppable at the right tensions. Don't try and make it cut over 50 degrees, you will sacrifice one of the most important factors of this cube.
*Stickers:*Shades are better than standard dayan shades, however red and orange are extremely thin and you can see the cube. I'd resticker. (I got full brights).


TL;DR: When you first get the cube you probably won't find it as good as a zhanchi/guhong. This may be due to it being extremely light, true I still find it awkward to go to the shaungren after doing a couple solves on my old zhanchis. But give it a good few hundred solves an you may see your times drop and the cube fast become your main 

Ben


----------



## stensgaard (May 25, 2013)

Nice review!


----------



## nickoon (May 25, 2013)

I have some questions and comments:

@PeelingStickers: I'm slightly unsure what your review is recommending for a core. You mention trying the Zhanchi core, the issues that had, then switching back to the original core, but I can't really tell what your conclusion is on the ideal core or what effects either have on the puzzle. Maybe you could clarify?

I've had my white ShuangRen for a few days now, and so far I'm quite loving the cube. The "scratchy" or "matte" feeling of the turning is diminishing the more I put time into it, to the point that I would expect after a month or two it may eventually lose that particular sound and feel altogether.

My main curiosity is in relation to some of the many reviews and comments by people here talking about how "easy" it is to turn; that is to say, some people actually complain that it is difficult to get used to because it is so easy to overturn, or can spin too freely with a flick that it becomes uncontrollable. This is actually pretty confusing to me, because my ShuangRen, though it turns very "smoothly," does not even come close to exhibiting those qualities. The "initial force" required to turn a face is fairly considerable in comparison to my main cube (a LingYun V2) and when doing flicks of the U or D face, the maximum possible turn I can achieve is about 1 and 1/4th (i.e. about a U and a little under a cubie), and that is when using quite a lot of force above and beyond what I would comfortably perform while solving normally.

That's not to say the cube doesn't turn smoothly, because when actually solving and actively turning a side the result is very smooth and even, but it is certainly orders of magnitude slower than my main cube. I have my LingYun tensioned just such that it has that "uncontrollable" feel that some people describe, where U2 flicks are extremely easy and sides can essentially spin unhindered for a while if spun with force. I would love to get the ShuangRen to that same configuration, but I can't really seem to manage it yet.

As others have said, lubricants really seem to have negligible impact on the pieces, and besides for the core don't really seem necessary. I'm wondering if anyone could give me any suggestions on getting a more lose and fast feel with the cube. I've tried a number of tensions, both very tight and as I currently have it which is about as loose as it can get without the screws pushing out the center caps. I'm skeptical as to the possible effects of a new core, but I do have a Zhanchi and Guhong V2 which I could cannibalize, if that truly has a significant effect on the puzzle quality.


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 25, 2013)

Aaaah, I was slightly rushing when I wrote that review and so didn't come to any conclusions 

I switched back to the fangshi core in the end because on the dayan core one side would unscrew itself (I'm not entirely sure why but I believe it's because of the lack of threading on the screws). This is further amplified because the dayan core is so much easier to screw in. Try it out if it suits you but personally I don't see much of a difference in changing cores.

To clarify a little further about my opinion on the cube:

The cube is very light. I haven't got around to weighing it but it's probably about 2/3rds the weight of a zhanchi and maybe up to half the weight of a standard rubik's. The problem some people are talking about is probably that the cube locks very much. This I can agree with if you've come straight of a dayan cube. I agree that by speed it's about the same as some of the faster dayan cubes (zhanchi/guhong/lingyun v2), however the point I'm trying to get at here is the weight may make some cubers try and speed up their turning because they think it will have benefits. Sure this works if you're transitioning from a rubik's to a dayan, but this cube can snag if you're not careful. Corner pieces and even centre pieces can twist. I sometimes get lockups on this cube that I cannot explain as it seems to lock at a very low angle. It must be internally. I would suggest actually slowing down your algorithms on this cube if you're a sloppy turner.

This may sound a bit negative but I'm just addressing some of the few cons I could find. I find my F2L to be a couple seconds faster on the shuangren than on a zhanchi. Algorithms may be a little slower to execute but that's only marginal. I find that if you do many solves in a row you will get more used to the cube, and that is where you might see the improvements coming


----------



## stensgaard (May 25, 2013)

I weighed mine today and with cubesmith stickers it's clocking in at 83.2599 grams


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 25, 2013)

http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=82&products_id=20

According to this, the zhanchi weights 87.8 grams.

So the Shuangren is only about 4-5g lighter


----------



## littlewing1208 (May 25, 2013)

3 of my zhanchis are 87g and one is 88g, both of my shuangrens are 84g.


----------



## yockee (May 25, 2013)

JodoYodo said:


> I DIY-ed it, got the parts from HKNow. The cube is definitely not loose, and has no problem holding its shape. In fact, when I remove edge pieces, I have problems putting them back in.
> 
> 
> They're PuzzleAddictions stickers, Half Bright. Witlong Cut (which is why the corners are rounded). I like the cut a lot, not so hot about the colours, but the rounded edges made them easy to apply.



I wonder if he sent you the wrong hardware?

Also, Parity Case, the alg you use for that awkward OLL (R2' U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R'), I used to use that alg as well, but you may like this better. It's the alg I currently use. I figured it out when mirroring an alg I used on another case: (U2) F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2.


----------



## YddEd (May 26, 2013)

Username said:


> The bad things are the popping and the corner twists.


Try my YJ 4x4. It always corner twists.


----------



## Parity Case (May 26, 2013)

yockee said:


> ...you may like this better... (U2) F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F2.



Oh! Nice - thanks! That's smoother on the F/S cube. I don't care for F-turns much, so modified yours to: (U2) x U R' U [x' R2] U' R' U' R U R' F2
...with the first U being done with the index finger as the x-rotation is performed, and the [x' R2] being a simultaneous move. 

...To stay on topic re: F/S pros & cons, I'm finding that algorithms for which I would normally use my thumb and middle finger to hold the cube by the front and back centre cubies, S slices (i.e., middle-layer vertical, on the z-axis) don't work well, as the pressure on those centres makes it hard for the S-slice to travel smoothly through the cube. I like fun/fancy moves that feel good to execute more than some of the speedy ones, so my favourite U(b) perm goes R2 U' S' U2 S U' R2 [with the right hand middle finger and thumb doing all the work except for U and U', while the left hand thumb and middle hold the centre front and back cubies throughout)... works well on other cubes, not very well on the F/S.

-I think it's because the F/S has some 'squish' when you press opposite centres simultaneously, whereas the centres on my other cubes (Dayan, ShengShou) remain static.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 26, 2013)

My center caps aren't going on, anyone else have this problem?


----------



## MarcelP (May 26, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> My center caps aren't going on, anyone else have this problem?



That is probably because your screws are not screwed in deep enough. That way the center caps will not click on.


----------



## Username (May 26, 2013)

I've broken my Fangshi in to the point where it has lost the sctatchy feel. I lubed the pieces with 50k diff oil, and I'm starting to like the cube more now. Still not close to my main, but better than what it waa before.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 26, 2013)

I got it
My screws were fine , there was just a lot of excess plastic in the holes, I "drilled" them a little bit with a screwdriver and the caps went on, but now I'll have a heck of a time if I need to take them off


----------



## 5BLD (May 26, 2013)

Username said:


> I've broken my Fangshi in to the point where it has lost the sctatchy feel. I lubed the pieces with 50k diff oil, and I'm starting to like the cube more now. Still not close to my main, but better than what it waa before.



how many solves was that?
Tomorrow I'm thinking of doing 1000 solves on it to see if it's worthy of anything other than spare plastic.


----------



## KongShou (May 27, 2013)

5BLD said:


> how many solves was that?
> Tomorrow I'm thinking of doing 1000 solves on it to see if it's worthy of anything other than spare plastic.



Or u can sign and post to me?


----------



## ben1996123 (May 27, 2013)

5BLD said:


> how many solves was that?
> Tomorrow I'm thinking of doing 1000 solves on it to see if it's worthy of anything other than spare plastic.



maybe you can cut the pieces up and try and mod your panshi centres again


----------



## Username (May 27, 2013)

5BLD said:


> how many solves was that?
> Tomorrow I'm thinking of doing 1000 solves on it to see if it's worthy of anything other than spare plastic.



500+


----------



## Dakotajennings (May 27, 2013)

What stickers does everyone use? I'm over the stock ones now. Too dull for me.


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 27, 2013)

Full brights from 51morefun dropped my F2L by a couple of seconds


----------



## Dakotajennings (May 27, 2013)

Do they fit the fangshi well? Worth the price? How was shipping?


----------



## PeelingStickers (May 27, 2013)

They fit pretty well, about the same size as standard DIY sets. They aren't fitted exactly (like cubicle cuts), however you can clearly see distinct cuts for shaping to a zhanchi/guhong. They are shaped much better than standard fangshi. All except blue and white are fluorescent, and thus they are much thicker too. I've done about 500 solves and have only had one chip due to long nails. (on the blue side too).

The cost was $2.00 and probably about $1-2 shipping. Very cheap (obviously). I would suggest ordering them with something else.


----------



## windhero (May 28, 2013)

An assembly video. Basically shows how to assemble the core so that it wont get twisted and other stuff like a good way to sticker the puzzle. You can look at the description for quick links to certain parts of the video.

If you only want to know how I make sure not to thread the core wrong, click this link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7spsWeHSkM&feature=player_detailpage#t=158s

[youtubehd]D7spsWeHSkM[/youtubehd]


----------



## Timeeee (May 28, 2013)

windhero said:


> An assembly video. Basically shows how to assemble the core so that it wont get twisted and other stuff like a good way to sticker the puzzle. You can look at the description for quick links to certain parts of the video.



Can't watch the video - it's private


----------



## windhero (May 28, 2013)

Timeeee said:


> Can't watch the video - it's private



Derp! Fixed now  Damn youtube mixing my settings


----------



## ultimate enemy (May 28, 2013)

windhero said:


> An assembly video.



I'll be sure to watch it when my cube comes in a few days.


----------



## Bobzbm (May 28, 2013)

I think 方是 is as good as 展翅.


----------



## Parity Case (May 28, 2013)

Tip for making screwing in the screws straight easier: use a short (stubby) screwdriver, rather than one with a long metal section, as it will reduce the wobble factor as you screw the screws into the core (and use the other good tip that a few of here have already mentioned - screw the screws in without centre pieces the first time).

In case I'm not describing that well enough, check out the following photos - I mean use this size:

http://www.wassco.com/prodimagefolders/03/WAS-03-29260.jpg

Not this:
http://www.portalloy.com.ph/upload_images/4ba428a00aa300153-33C.jpg


----------



## Kattenvriendin (May 28, 2013)

That wee one is my screwdriver!!

(only mine is black  )


----------



## cubingandjazz (May 28, 2013)

I just got my cube and I really like it. It has a different feel that I find unique and very refreshing to have when solving. I will see how it is after lubrication but it definitely has potential to be my main (currently a fangcun with dayan hardware which is still a very good cube).


----------



## mark49152 (May 29, 2013)

I've now spent several hours of potential practice time messing with the Fangshi instead of practicing. I've messed extensively with the tensions, done a load of solves with no lube except for screws/springs, and eventually lubed the pieces by rubbing 50k on my fingers and smearing the pieces, and done a load of solves like that too.

My verdict: it's good but flawed. It has a nice smooth feel when cornering and I can see why people have said it's as good as the Zhanchi, in that respect. It's not as clicky in that because it takes the corners smoothly, the pieces don't snap together from distended positions as much. The thing I don't like is the high-friction material. Although lube improved it, it feels slow and the noise is irritating and gives a cheap feel. Some people have said it's fast, but whatever I do I can't make it fast enough, and I'm not even a fast cuber.

If they made this cube from the same smooth plastic as Dayans, and got rid of the holes to make it more lube-friendly, I reckon this could be a real killer cube. In the meantime, I prefer my Zhanchi, although I will still use the Fangshi if it's the closest cube to hand. All personal opinion, of course...


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (May 29, 2013)

I've had mine now for four days and done roughly 500 solves on it. I'm completely underwhelmed. I've tried all different tensions and lubes.
When I was assembling mine, I thought it looked kind of similar to the Type C IV mech. They look, feel and even sound similar IMO.

The looser I set the tensions the faster it gets, but the trade-off is the corners twist and pops become more frequent. When lockups happen, it gets this giant bulge and when it pops it explodes. 
If I want to avoid twists and pops, I have to tighten the cube up, but then the cube becomes super slow.

It's one of those cases where I could put time and effort into doing another 500 solves with the hopes that it will get better, or just go back to my main (Zhanchi).

But reading through the reviews, people seem super happy and say it's faster than their Zhanchi. I must have received a bad one because mine is a total downer.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 29, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> I've had mine now for four days and done roughly 500 solves on it. I'm completely underwhelmed. I've tried all different tensions and lubes.
> When I was assembling mine, I thought it looked kind of similar to the Type C IV mech. They look, feel and even sound similar IMO.
> 
> The looser I set the tensions the faster it gets, but the trade-off is the corners twist and pops become more frequent. When lockups happen, it gets this giant bulge and when it pops it explodes.
> ...



Is it possible you just didn't find the sweet spot for tensions? I heard a couple places that said that part was tricky to find.


----------



## YddEd (May 29, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> and got rid of the holes to make it more lube-friendly, I reckon this could be a real killer cube.


And that's probably why people say to not put much lube in the cube.


----------



## mark49152 (May 29, 2013)

YddEd said:


> And that's probably why people say to not put much lube in the cube.


Lube improves it. The holes mean that lube doesn't spread well if you put blobs in, and if you put too much it will collect in the holes and make it sticky. That is why I smeared all the pieces individually.


----------



## windhero (May 29, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Lube improves it. The holes mean that lube doesn't spread well if you put blobs in, and if you put too much it will collect in the holes and make it sticky. That is why I smeared all the pieces individually.



You can lube it, just not with sticky lubes. Shock oil for one works well, as does Maru lube. I'm not yet quite sure whether the holes in the edge pieces for example are for better performance or for cheaper production. Doesnt matter which of the two it is, it's unlikely FangShi is going to change it.


----------



## mark49152 (May 29, 2013)

windhero said:


> You can lube it, just not with sticky lubes. Shock oil for one works well, as does Maru lube.


I used 50k diff oil and it is fine as long as it is applied as I said, by smearing the pieces directly. I used a small amount, just enough to make the pieces greasy. The problem is not that 50k doesn't work, it's that it doesn't spread well, so you have to spread it yourself. 

The cube is still not great though. I'm unlikely to buy lighter lube just to see if it can rescue the Fangshi.


----------



## windhero (May 29, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> I used 50k diff oil and it is fine as long as it is applied as I said, by smearing the pieces directly. I used a small amount, just enough to make the pieces greasy. The problem is not that 50k doesn't work, it's that it doesn't spread well, so you have to spread it yourself.
> 
> The cube is still not great though. I'm unlikely to buy lighter lube just to see if it can rescue the Fangshi.



I'm pretty sure you have the tensions wrong if its too slow. Another option is that you misthreaded the core and misaligned it. My FangShi with stock hardware turns 200 degrees with a flick, more than a U2 flick. My FangShi with a C4U core and much tighter tensions turns 160 degrees with the same force, not quite a U2 flick.

Both cut 45 degrees without any force at all.


----------



## mark49152 (May 29, 2013)

Possibly. I've adjusted the tensions plenty. The core is fine - as straight as any of my other cubes, although it was much more difficult to get it that way. I think you're probably right that some of those who have "duds" have misalignment issues. 

Mine will also flick ~180 and I can flick 90's with the same accuracy and force as my Dayans, so I guess if we're going to objectively measure "fast" that way, there's nothing wrong with it; I just don't enjoy the rough friction-like feel as much as the smoothness of a well lubed Dayan.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (May 29, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Is it possible you just didn't find the sweet spot for tensions? I heard a couple places that said that part was tricky to find.



I spent half a day playing with tensions. I've tried everything from rock tight to so loose it was falling apart and everything in between. Mine moves like a C-IV. It takes effort to make a 90 degree turn and you have to push it the entire way. Almost like there's a lot of contact that causes friction inside the cube. I think I'm going to order another one because there are A LOT of people that say this thing is fast and the odds are I got a dud.


----------



## YddEd (May 29, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> I spent half a day playing with tensions. I've tried everything from rock tight to so loose it was falling apart and everything in between. Mine moves like a C-IV. It takes effort to make a 90 degree turn and you have to push it the entire way. Almost like there's a lot of contact that causes friction inside the cube. I think I'm going to order another one because there are A LOT of people that say this thing is fast and the odds are I got a dud.


And since other people got a DIY, you should probably get a DIY.


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (May 29, 2013)

YddEd said:


> And since other people got a DIY, you should probably get a DIY.



Actually mine is a DIY. I normally get DIY's because then I can lube it properly from the start. I think I will order an assembled one this time.


----------



## YddEd (May 29, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> Actually mine is a DIY. I normally get DIY's because then I can lube it properly from the start. I think I will order an assembled one this time.


Well, when I get mine and assemble it (since I don't have any lubix/diff oil/shock oil) I won't be lubing anything. (Even if I have silicone spray) and I'll update here.


----------



## windhero (May 29, 2013)

I decided I wont be making an avg of 50 between the FangShi with stock core vs C4U core, because the FangShi stock core performs just as well. There is no difference in turning. The C4U core will almost certainly be better in the long run because it's so durable and it's highly unlikely that it will bend even after hard and long use. If there was a difference in time it would only be due to the fact that I'm used to the full bright colour on black cubes where as the white cube with izos favourites is new. Therefore I would most likely be faster with my full bright C4U cube rather than my white Izos favourite cube even if they were equal.

The FangShi stock core does not slow the puzzle down. It does not make lock ups happen either if you assemble it correctly. It's just a lot harder to thread the FangShi core straight compared to other cores, but when you get it straight it performs just like any other.


----------



## SlapShot (May 29, 2013)

crap it to heck. mine was missing one of the L shaped pieces for an edge. 

now who do I contact to get one.


----------



## uniacto (May 29, 2013)

SlapShot said:


> crap it to heck. mine was missing one of the L shaped pieces for an edge.
> 
> now who do I contact to get one.



the store you ordered from?


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (May 30, 2013)

I cannot figure out how to get the screws in far enough. I screw as far as I physically can and there is still not enough room to put the centre caps on as the screw sticks out too far. I have the same problem with the Moyu. Can anyone help?


----------



## Lchu613 (May 30, 2013)

Clarkeeyyy said:


> I cannot figure out how to get the screws in far enough. I screw as far as I physically can and there is still not enough room to put the centre caps on as the screw sticks out too far. I have the same problem with the Moyu. Can anyone help?



1. You mis-threaded the thing and your screws actually won't go in
2. The center caps just won't go on, which is what happened with mine (To fix this, I "drilled" the holes on the centers where the caps go on with my screwdriver)

Post some pictures so we can see which it is


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (May 30, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> 1. You mis-threaded the thing and your screws actually won't go in
> 2. The center caps just won't go on, which is what happened with mine (To fix this, I "drilled" the holes on the centers where the caps go on with my screwdriver)
> 
> Post some pictures so we can see which it is



I definitely mis-thread the core. I have no idea how to do it.


----------



## Lchu613 (May 31, 2013)

Ah

The way not to do that is to first screw in the screw in beforehand without the center on, for all sides

Be sure to be VERY OCD about the right angles
Afterwards screw them back in. The core should now be pre-threaded

However, if you already messed up the threading your core is probably screwed (pun not intended). You can try it again, but it would probably be less risky just to use a different core (Dayan, C4U, whatever)


----------



## googlebleh (May 31, 2013)

The screws might not be in the way; mine is pretty loose. The problem is that the caps are pretty hard to get on--you have to push REALLY hard before it snaps into place. My hands were hurting after putting on the 6th cap.


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 31, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Ah
> 
> The way not to do that is to first screw in the screw in beforehand without the center on, for all sides
> 
> ...



If your screw sticks out so the cap can't get on at all then there really isn't a risk to try threading it properly as it's not working now already. Just be careful not to strip the screw if you've had to press really hard with the screwdriver. If it doesn't work probably get a C4U core...


----------



## ben1996123 (May 31, 2013)

so i assembled mine and it pops a lot


----------



## Username (May 31, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> so i assembled mine and it pops a lot



Mine did, too. That was until I tightened it


----------



## windhero (May 31, 2013)

ben1996123 said:


> so i assembled mine and it pops a lot



Chill out or tighten it  You can however put the center caps on? How is the cube, is it very fast and flimsy at the moment??


----------



## mark49152 (May 31, 2013)

googlebleh said:


> The screws might not be in the way; mine is pretty loose. The problem is that the caps are pretty hard to get on--you have to push REALLY hard before it snaps into place. My hands were hurting after putting on the 6th cap.


Tension it the way you want it, then dismantle, and pull up the center pieces as you put the caps on. That makes it easier, but of course you still have a problem if your tensions are so loose that the screw scrapes the inside of the cap. (I did wonder if this was a design feature, to restrict the range of motion of the center when the cube distorts.)


----------



## Lagom (May 31, 2013)

The cube has a lot of friction on the pieces, even after lubing. If you turn it slowly you´ll notice. How to fix?!

If this is fixed, you can tighten the cube a bit, and it will be a lot more stable...
Im thinking maybe sanding the surfaces with a really fine sanding paper


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (May 31, 2013)

I changed the stock core to a Mufang core and made sure to screw everything in properly. Totally placed each piece back slowly and checked them for damage or imperfections. It felt the same for about 50 solves but seems to be getting better slowly. Now I'm wondering if the core change had anything to do with it or if it's just naturally starting to wear down in the right places. Still not quite at the Zhanchi level IMO, but if it keeps improving, it just might be. 
One other thing, I don't think I should have lubed the pieces when I first got it. It seems that this is one of those cubes that isn't really that great out of the box and needs to be broken in, and lube only slows down that process.


----------



## mark49152 (May 31, 2013)

LarryLunchmeat said:


> One other thing, I don't think I should have lubed the pieces when I first got it. It seems that this is one of those cubes that isn't really that great out of the box and needs to be broken in, and lube only slows down that process.


I agree with that and kinda regret lubing the pieces too. On the other hand, it was so annoyingly rough before lubing that I probably wouldn't have used it at all.


----------



## stensgaard (Jun 1, 2013)

Dont lube it.. Just tension it a bit too tight and do a few hundred solves... The feeling will change a lot!


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jun 10, 2013)

Two arrived from Now Store International Co. (HKnowStore) and one is missing the middle part of a corner piece. On the other hand, it's got an extra half of an edge piece.

Anyone with the opposite problem?


----------



## rayko90 (Jun 10, 2013)

*one of the reason for fangshi shuangren corner twist*

hey guys i jus found a reason why the fangshi corner twists. it is mainly becos of the R prime move u do when ur thumb is on the top right corner of the cube. on top of that , if u do a reverse corner cut , ur thumb will twist the corner accidentally hence causing the corner twist. i am sorry but i do not have a picture to illustrate it.

btw , my friend said changing the core fixed the problem of corner twist , i do not agree as crazybadcuber mentioned that none of the pieces actually touches the core


----------



## j0k3rj0k3r (Jun 10, 2013)

Its very dependent on how you do your moves though


----------



## fleurLiu (Jun 10, 2013)

Support Mr Chen, Support Chinese puzzles!


----------



## choza244 (Jun 14, 2013)

Someone I know that have a shop that sells cubes in my country has one of the prototypes of the ShuangRen and claims that since the prototype was much better than the mass produced cube he compared each one of the pieces and found that some of the pieces were a little bit different, he thinks that the prototype involved a lot of "hand" work at the end just to make it as good as it was, so he mod the pieces of the cube and he says that the cube now is much better and better than any other cube. But the thing is that he is keeping the mod for his clients...

I don't even know if it's real, just saying that someone who owns one of the prototype could compare the pieces and see if there are any differences and if there is a possible mod.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 10, 2013)

Cleaned out my Fangshi last night.... Some maggot appears under an edge cap... :/


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 10, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Cleaned out my Fangshi last night.... Some maggot appears under an edge cap... :/



Whaaat?? Seriously?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 10, 2013)

OK that beats the pubic hair that I found in my new aurora.. brrr!!


----------



## Gordon (Jul 10, 2013)

That would have been worth a picture....


----------



## cubecraze1 (Jul 10, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Cleaned out my Fangshi last night.... Some maggot appears under an edge cap... :/



Yuk.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 10, 2013)

Too much information.


----------



## kcl (Jul 10, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> Too much information.



Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 11, 2013)

I once had an ant colony in my GhostHand II that I accidentally killed with a bunch of CRC. For a week I had dead grey ants falling out of the cube


----------



## CarlBrannen (Jul 11, 2013)

Y'all are making me feel clean, by comparison.


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 12, 2013)

If you don't like feeling clean you can always have my CRC ants


----------



## YddEd (Jul 12, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Cleaned out my Fangshi last night.... Some maggot appears under an edge cap... :/


I can take a picture of it in a container if you guys like


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 12, 2013)

That's disgusting. I guess I'm clean too.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 12, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Cleaned out my Fangshi last night.... Some maggot appears under an edge cap... :/



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 12, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


It's not in my fangshi anymore, I put it in a container. Pic coming in a few minutes (Oh don't forget a century, 1 decade, 1 year, 1 month, 1 week, and 1 second (Did I miss anything?)). (Memory card hates me, not showing the pics...)


----------



## Lchu613 (Jul 12, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Pic coming in a few minutes.



15 hours later:
You liar

loljk


Cleaned out my Fangshi since I had the world's smallest amount of Lubix in it, it's actually a lot better


----------



## rj (Jul 12, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> OK that beats the pubic hair that I found in my new aurora.. brrr!!



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 13, 2013)

rj said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.



It's on a youtube video of mine, I found it while recording. You can find the video yourself now


----------



## YddEd (Jul 13, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> 15 hours later:
> You liar
> 
> loljk
> ...





YddEd said:


> It's not in my fangshi anymore, I put it in a container. Pic coming in a few minutes. *(Memory card hates me, not showing the pics...)*







Kattenvriendin said:


> It's on a youtube video of mine, I found it while recording. You can find the video yourself now


"I believe it got to be a washer victim for my V-cube 4" (Talking about SS wind) lol


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Jul 13, 2013)

YddEd said:


> "I believe it got to be a washer victim for my V-cube 4" (Talking about SS wind) lol



Hahaha yep.
I snatched them washers from various cubes as the dayan regulars didn't fit.. hrmph. 

But the aurora.. yep. Bleh. It threw me off kilter in that video alright *chuckle*


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jul 14, 2013)

Has anyone got both a 57mm and a 54.6mm? Do they both feel the same? I imagine they would considering the only difference seems to be the caps, but I thought it was worth checking.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 14, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Has anyone got both a 57mm and a 54.6mm? Do they both feel the same? I imagine they would considering the only difference seems to be the caps, but I thought it was worth checking.



Yup. They feel and turn the same. Just the size difference.


----------



## MisterChris (Jul 14, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Has anyone got both a 57mm and a 54.6mm? Do they both feel the same? I imagine they would considering the only difference seems to be the caps, but I thought it was worth checking.


The only difference is the size of the caps, the other pieces are all the same and you can exchange them between both sizes


----------



## Lagom (Jul 15, 2013)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Has anyone got both a 57mm and a 54.6mm? Do they both feel the same? I imagine they would considering the only difference seems to be the caps, but I thought it was worth checking.



Its more stable because of the weight is lower and more centered, I like it better


----------



## YddEd (Jul 16, 2013)

YddEd said:


> It's not in my fangshi anymore, I put it in a container. Pic coming in a few minutes (Oh don't forget a century, 1 decade, 1 year, 1 month, 1 week, and 1 second (Did I miss anything?)). (Memory card hates me, not showing the pics...)


Pics up.In a container, as I said.


Spoiler: Maggot?














Spoiler: Another maggot?













Spoiler: Oh wait, they're the same










Edit: Username's response: qt little thing


----------



## littlewing1208 (Jul 16, 2013)

So I got my 54.6mm Shuang Ren yesterday (Primary with black caps and custom color scheme Cubicle stickers....looks sweet). Looks aside, the caps being sunk in rather than on the outside makes the fingernail catching non-existant relative to the 57mm option. I really like it. Still swishy but I don't mind.

EDIT: Anyone else get a DIY kit with 4 extra corners in it?


----------



## joshlad111 (Jul 26, 2013)

I've had my Fangshi a few months now, and I've absolutely loved it, made my Guhong II feel like absolute crap, sadly i managed to lose it(somehow, don't see how that's possible but still), ordered the 54.6mm (Primary, black caps) and I really hope it lives up to my previous one!


----------



## uniacto (Jul 26, 2013)

joshlad111 said:


> I've had my Fangshi a few months now, and I've absolutely loved it, made my Guhong II feel like absolute crap, sadly i managed to lose it(somehow, don't see how that's possible but still), ordered the 54.6mm (Primary, black caps) and I really hope it lives up to my previous one!



if your guhong v2 feels like absolute crap...

you're doing it wrong.


----------



## CubeorCubes (Jul 26, 2013)

*54.6mm Fangshi Shuangren Center cap help!*

How do you take off the center caps of a mini Shuangren? There doesnt seem to be any tabs or anything to allow it to come off. Any tips feel free to leave it below. Thanks


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 26, 2013)

If its like the reg shuang ren you just gotta use your finger nail or maybe like a knife and pop it off, can take some effort. Try popping at the corner, and also have you taken a few pieces off of the layer to try to get a better grip? Thats all i can say


----------



## YddEd (Jul 26, 2013)

Patrick M said:


> If its like the reg shuang ren you just gotta use your finger nail or maybe like a knife and pop it off, can take some effort. Try popping at the corner, and also have you taken a few pieces off of the layer to try to get a better grip? Thats all i can say


The cap is kind of inside the centre piece though. Not over the centre piece.


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 26, 2013)

Hmmmm thats really weird...try using a plastic blade or something that wont cut your cube and pry it open? You can do it cmon now ;p


----------



## CubeorCubes (Jul 26, 2013)

I have tried haha still wont come off. Not really digging the design of the center cap.


----------



## DistinctThought (Jul 26, 2013)

If you take out an edge piece, you'll be able to see a little hole on the center piece that starts in the back side and leads to the center cap. If you use an unfolded paper clip, you can push it through that hole to loosen the center cap. From my experience, you'll have to push the paper clip through each of the four holes on the backside of the center piece in order to loosen the cap and get it to pop out. Note: to make it easier to access the hole, you can separate the top and bottom half of the center piece, pushing the bottom half towards the core. Hope this helps.

Edit: A fine screwdriver works better than a paper clip.


----------



## CubeorCubes (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks for the tip man!


----------



## joshlad111 (Jul 28, 2013)

it doesn't feel as bad as I thought it did now that I've played with it for a few days and put lube in it  

On a completely unrelated note, has anyone else seen Tony Fishers review of the Fangshi? I don't know why but it annoys me so much, maybe cause he sounded slightly arrogant about his own method, meh.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 28, 2013)

joshlad111 said:


> it doesn't feel as bad as I thought it did now that I've played with it for a few days and put lube in it
> 
> On a completely unrelated note, has anyone else seen Tony Fishers review of the Fangshi? I don't know why but it annoys me so much, maybe cause he sounded slightly arrogant about his own method, meh.



I think I have seen that video. I don't remember feeling annoyed though. I must have been bored and wanted to watch more Fangshi videos because I think it's a bit silly to get a review from someone who isn't really a speedcuber (isn't at least somewhat fast). Don't get me wrong, he makes some very cool puzzles and things. It just makes more sense to watch a review of a cube from someone who averages something a little faster and uses similar fingertricks that most people use.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 28, 2013)

I wanted a white ShuangRen with black stickers so I ordered another one this month. It came a few days ago. This ShuangRen is just as bad as my first one. Meaning, it takes a lot of energy to turn it, and with the tensions as loose as possible (so that the center caps are still fitting) it gives corner twists in every solve.. Man, there are some real quality issues with this brand.


----------



## joshlad111 (Jul 28, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I think I have seen that video. I don't remember feeling annoyed though. I must have been bored and wanted to watch more Fangshi videos because I think it's a bit silly to get a review from someone who isn't really a speedcuber (isn't at least somewhat fast). Don't get me wrong, he makes some very cool puzzles and things. It just makes more sense to watch a review of a cube from someone who averages something a little faster and uses similar fingertricks that most people use.



yeah that didn't really make sense that he got sent one in the first place, but then again he is a well known puzzle maker, so I guess that it was probably a marketing/advertisment move to send him one


----------



## Sarge (Jul 29, 2013)

I got my 54.6 mm Black caps on white Fangshi and I like it so far. The biggest problem I had when I first got it is that the core was TERRIBLE. It was impossible to screw the centers in, and when I finally did get them in, they turned all floppy. I ended up switching the core for the one in my Zhanchi, which made the cube nearly flawless. The core was the only problem, otherwise 10/10.


----------



## joshlad111 (Aug 1, 2013)

just got my 54.6mm in the post, start putting the pieces together, NOT ENOUGH CORNER CAPS! absolutely gutted


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Aug 2, 2013)

I have some corner bases for 54.6 mm and maybe some caps to give out


----------



## rcfan (Aug 11, 2013)

CubeorCubes said:


> How do you take off the center caps of a mini Shuangren? There doesnt seem to be any tabs or anything to allow it to come off. Any tips feel free to leave it below. Thanks



Perhaps, you'd known the trick already.

When you look at the back of any of the buds (the holder of the cap), you can see the nails of the cap. Just use a Philips screwdriver to push the nails thru the holes bit by bit. Very Soon, you will get the cap removed.


----------



## kcl (Aug 11, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I think I have seen that video. I don't remember feeling annoyed though. I must have been bored and wanted to watch more Fangshi videos because I think it's a bit silly to get a review from someone who isn't really a speedcuber (isn't at least somewhat fast). Don't get me wrong, he makes some very cool puzzles and things. It just makes more sense to watch a review of a cube from someone who averages something a little faster and uses similar fingertricks that most people use.



I don't even watch his reviews. He claimed his broken in rubiks brand was better than a zhanchi..


----------



## kcl (Aug 11, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I think I have seen that video. I don't remember feeling annoyed though. I must have been bored and wanted to watch more Fangshi videos because I think it's a bit silly to get a review from someone who isn't really a speedcuber (isn't at least somewhat fast). Don't get me wrong, he makes some very cool puzzles and things. It just makes more sense to watch a review of a cube from someone who averages something a little faster and uses similar fingertricks that most people use.



I don't even watch his reviews. He claimed his broken in rubiks brand was better than a zhanchi..


----------



## kcl (Aug 11, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Double post.. might want to fix that.



My bad. The app does that a lot..


----------



## YddEd (Aug 11, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> My bad. The app does that a lot..


Ah okay well I'm going to delete that post because either we fix the problem or some mod comes and fixes it for us.


----------



## kcl (Aug 11, 2013)

YddEd said:


> Ah okay well I'm going to delete that post because either we fix the problem or some mod comes and fixes it for us.



Would've fixed it but the app won't let me..


----------



## Lagom (Aug 13, 2013)

The Fangshi v2 feels just like the first one with stiffer springs.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 13, 2013)

Lagom said:


> The Fangshi v2 feels just like the first one with stiffer springs.



But still smooth and fast?


----------



## Ton (Aug 13, 2013)

funs puzzle said:


> This is a new Cube of co-designed by me and Mr.HN , glad to cause everyone's attention and discussion, the name of the new Cube finalized, the English name is "Funs Puzzle", the Chinese name of “方是”, the new Cube is expected to be in mass production in March and meet with you, I hope a lot of support!My English is not good, by Google translate and modify, if instructions unclear please forgive me!Thank you!
> View attachment 2621
> (The Designer:CZRui+HN)
> Here is the video：
> ...



Looks similar as the new Rubik tiled type cubes (not yet in production)


----------



## rj (Aug 13, 2013)

It looks amazing!


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sorry to break it to you, that vid is the old old one on the v1


----------



## rj (Aug 13, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> Sorry to break it to you, that vid is the old old one on the v1


I mean the pic.


----------



## Lagom (Aug 14, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> But still smooth and fast?



Yes!

I didnt really like it at first, it felt kind of slow, but I like it more and more and its getting faster. 

It might become really really nice when it´s broken in and Im used to it.

Its more stable and less flimsy and toy´ish than the v1

Sometimes I spin layers without meaning to. Like with the Lingyun.

If you like the v1 you should get it


----------



## Lchu613 (Aug 14, 2013)

rj said:


> I mean the pic.



If you mean the attachment......that's also the v1


----------



## WhipeeDip (Aug 19, 2013)

Any news on the grey Fangshi Shuangren v2 ( https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/998549_167786423409622_1902024885_n.jpg ) sale date?


----------



## Jchap808 (Aug 19, 2013)

WhipeeDip said:


> Any news on the grey Fangshi Shuangren v2 ( https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/998549_167786423409622_1902024885_n.jpg ) sale date?



Check crazybadcuber's YouTube. Latest one.


----------



## KillerSmith (Aug 20, 2013)

WhipeeDip said:


> Any news on the grey Fangshi Shuangren v2 ( https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/998549_167786423409622_1902024885_n.jpg ) sale date?



It isn't grey.Is primary color


----------



## windhero (Aug 20, 2013)

KillerSmith said:


> It isn't grey.Is primary color



Nope. That's grey.

Primary colour means the milky white. In that picture there's primary, white, black and grey cubes.


----------



## JHB (Aug 27, 2013)

Sorry if this has been asked before, but I couldn't find the answer in a hurried search (and this may not be a simple one question, one answer):
But is the white cube with black caps competition legal? I've read the rules and common sense tells me it is legal, but you never know......


----------



## windhero (Aug 27, 2013)

Yes, it is legal.


----------



## JHB (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe it was a "One question, one answer" thing after all. Thanks buddy.


----------



## windhero (Aug 27, 2013)

JHB said:


> Maybe it was a "One question, one answer" thing after all. Thanks buddy.



No problem. I suppose you wanted a better explanation so here it goes: The only way the cube could be illegal was if you sneaked in some regular full black or full white pieces (so that you could determine what stickers are in each piece without actually seeing them). Multi-coloured cubes are illegal because you can see all the colours of the pieces when slicing the puzzle.

In this particular puzzle all the pieces look exactly the same from all angles an there is no advantage from slicing the puzzle in terms of lookahead compared to any other legal puzzle. All the pieces are also put together in the same way so all the pieces "feel" the exact same. Therefore there is no advantage e.g. when doing BLD solves.


----------



## 7nand (Sep 29, 2013)

Which cube is better for OH?
1. Fangshi Shuang Ren (54.6mm)
2. Dayan Zhanchi (50mm)


----------



## YOUdudex (Sep 29, 2013)

7nand said:


> Which cube is better for OH?
> 1. Fangshi Shuang Ren (54.6mm)
> 2. Dayan Zhanchi (50mm)



Go for a ShuangRen(54.6mm) or a 55mm zhanchi, 50mm zhanchi is way too small
Imo 55mm zhanchi > 54.6mm Shuangren


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 29, 2013)

55mm Zhanchi or 54.6 ShuangRen are probably the best. I would say ShuangRen, and mod the centers slightly, because I feel like it's more forgiving which I find good for OH.

Not that I'm good at OH.


----------

